# Random final fantasy thread



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Right....

After much consideration of my love of the game, and the random hijacking of threads promoting my love for the games....Im starting my own thread on it and anything you want to know about it.

First i wanna appologise to those who's threads ive hijacked.

Second if you wanna mobve this thread somewher then can you please request it/do so thanks....maybe should eb in random, thought more folk may post here tho...

Now for buisness....

I LOVEE ANYTHING FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My latest obsession is with FFXI.

Does anyone have similar obsessions? I love the game...Online playing is soo cool.

Its got sucha different system than any other FF tho, no random monster battles, you can choose who to attack and so on....

check out here for my obsession.....http://forums.techguy.org/t331019.html (hijacked thread sorry ^^).

i think i need some withdrawal help....

Whats everyones views on the FF games? Do you love them? or hate em?

If you hate them then please dont post...i dont care...i think they rock ^^

If anyone needs me, im Touvont on the Bahamut server....tidus....GET THE GAME!!!!!!!!!! Ill sort you out a world pass when you do ok.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Oooh and for anyone playing FFXi who doesnt know, the new updates gooing to be immense, all worlds are off for three hours on wednesday (5pm-8pm GMT).

Posting link to the square site...lotsa new stuff getting launched...

http://www.playonline.com/ff11eu/index.shtml

It looks ace!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Ugh...still no flaming chocobo!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive fed the damn thing 4 times, only another two hours to go with it...hmm will do it tmz i think instead!


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

What FF has the best story? I say 8, everyone else says 7 or tactics...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think 10 has the best story. (no suprise there)

But I'll leave this question for the other billions like this that has been posted already...


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe off-topic but do you believe ff games have the best stories? From what ive played (no i dont own a ps2) they are superb, but #1 goes to kotor series. Would you say each game is a classic story-wise?


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey I played FF for a bit. I dont have patience for it. I want to play WOW, but thinking of playing Guild Wars. anyone play the beta this past previese weekend? My friends at school got to play it, and they said its pretty cool. They both play FF also.

Anyone ever play Ultima Online?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have the first KOTOR and it's decent. I like it, but I still think FF series is better. There are other good RPGs out there, but they're not in a series....

I want to see Secret of Mana revamped, like they have done with other old Nintendo titles.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Best FF story line ahs to be 7.

I thought that 8 was great, but the main focus was going to the real-life graphics, where 7 was more focussed on one screwed up story line.

Anyone ever noticed hopw the main charcter is always screwed up tho?

7...cloud was a clone and didnt know it.
8...cant remeber but there was something im suire.
10...tidus is imaginary kinda...

ugh how to confuse me!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

8 - all of characters (except Riona) knew each other from childhood (ophenage) - though it took about 3 disks before they figured it out. Actually Irvine Kinneas knew from the beginning when he met Squall and the gang, but he never mentioned anything to anyone until Trabia Garden was destroyed.

The main evil lady was the carer of the characters. Riona is the daughter of the the lady that Laguna loved. Laguna was the main character in the other story within the story, which Squall was "linked" to via the mind meld thingy.

9 - Zidane is from an alternate world where people have tails. He gets all screwed up when he goes to his homeworld. I haven't beaten this game yet... too much playing FFX and FFX-2


----------



## Shairel (Jan 15, 2003)

I've already quit FFXI
you want reasons, read this thread on the WoW forums
http://wow.allakhazam.com/forum.html?forum=21&mid=1101164200951355921&num=470


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i remeber zidane now...wierd monkey/human cross bread with a tail.. gave up with the game, got fed up of it.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Fair enuff, u quit, but we still love it. Its FF all the way fro me!!!

If only my internet wasnt dodgy then th eupdates wouldnt take soo liong.

Servers have been back up for an hour already....but im less than nhalf way there.


----------



## prokrastinet (Jan 11, 2005)

i think Tactics had the best story overall. 7 comes in second. I played almost the entire way through 8, and quit at the very end without beating it. I had played the entire thing not liking hardly at all, just because it was a FF game (though that card game was awesome). For me 8 was the worst I've played. IX was really cool, but I never got very far in that one either; very begining of the third disc maybe? 

FF Online was pretty cool, until I was told that after 3 months of not playing (nor paying to play) that my account would be terminated, and that in order to play I would have to purchase the game again from the store . Very not cool.

So right now, WoW has me on lock down. I can't not spend spare time playing it


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Is it true that none of the stories relate to each other? That's what I heard but I dont know.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

None seem to relarte to each other anyway.

I dunno, my ls has disbanded around me it seems. I went to work on sunday, i came back and nobody was left really, all the good folk left . ahw ell we did throw a leaving party for one of them at least. But now i have to start the hunt for a nrew linkshell >< i just turned down an ofer the other day tpoo eek.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what's up dude. That's sad. I'm trying to get it as quick as I can so we can play


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hurry up ^^

Just order i tman, you wont get it much cheaper really. I dunno what happened, i gotta find a new linkshell to join though so that will be my hunting over the next week oi think.

Just gimme a shout befroe you make your chracter tidus and ill sort you the world apss mate.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no prob

My school has been delayed because it snowed last nite. I didn't even know there would be snow!!! I got to school and the school was closed.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hahaha nitter that you are mate. Im in a programming class so going to head the nwo mate. Catch you in a couple of hours on msn no douibt before i get into FF again for the night. 

How long you think itll be before you get it anyway? May need to save some gil for you, i havea bad habit of spending it all lol. All i have is loans from other folk lol. Im no good at making gil ><


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well i'm working today too so I won't be on until about midnight your time


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

haha ill be around mate, you know i always am lol.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I have been playing XI since July of last year. I am really addicted to it. The only thing I didn't like about it was that SE would not transfer my character from a joint account to my own when I got a new PC, so I had to start over again. It helps that I fell into a really good LS that works together to help each other attain our goals. We even have a webpage being built by one of the members:

http://sb4.inmotionhosting.com/~honori5/

We are on the Fairy server and my Character is a Taru DRG/WAR/MNK/THF named Xpert. Just got the DRG yesterday, so I am still playing with it. Love having the pet...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sweet, im glad folk are liking the game as much as me.

We have a forum page from the person who ran our ls...its died now i think though but heres th elink anyway http://guildofassassins.com/forum/index.php

We were a great ls and they were always helpful helping with quests and missions when you needed it.

But then they all seemed to leave ><. ah well hunting a new one and trying to find out whos allstill in it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hey, question haplo, did those old manuals say anything about allowing to make an backup or archival copy?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

nothing tidus, no EULA in them atall, just an epilepsy warning.


----------



## dsmith1984uk (Feb 25, 2005)

I think FF 7 was the best by far. I use to be a big fan of FF 4 years ago but its all finished for me. I think FF has had its day. The only online game I think is worth playing is SWG.
But thats MY OPINION!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Swg?


----------



## dsmith1984uk (Feb 25, 2005)

Star Wars Galaxies. One of the best online games out there.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Ok how about favorite GF or summon?
I like Eden from 8
Knights of the round from 7
......... and I've forgotten 9 and 10... I should play them again.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

knights of the round and pheonix from 7, pheonix linked with final attack and hp-mp swap with maximum hp meant you neevr died.

question for all FF11 fans, after the POL update yesterday., anyone had trouble connecting? I cant get back on now its updated, the thing doesnt wanna work, and teh tech support sucks, takes ages to get a reply.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Sorry Hap, once I did the download, I was connected right away. The only problem I am having is not with the game, but with my DSL connection. I upgraded it from standard to pro version (more bandwidth) and since then I lose internet randomly. Scary if you are partying or soloing both...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Ten... Anima. Nuff Said
Nine... I didn't get all the summons, but Bahmut was cool
eight... I guess eden, though doomtrain is fun, IF he doesn't kill the enemy
seven... well KotRT is the most powerful...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The HP <> MP thing... I never really used that. Does that mean that in order to die, you need to use all of the MP?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

nah it just meant that if you had 9999hp and x mp they swapped about so you had small amount of hp and mega mp, good for summoning pheonix a few hundred times while the other characters pummel him, plus it meant that when he was summoned he did damage as well as revive you ^^


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I could never get final attack > Pheonix to work... Maybe I needed to get Final Attack up to master...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

CAN'T WAIT FOR FF XII!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Woo Hoo. Got my PS2 back, (after 4 months!!) Now I can relive FF 9,10 and 10-2..
Maybe 7 and 8 for a refresher..


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

tidus for the pheonix-->final attack to work all you had to do was put the in alinked slot and make sure you ahd enough mp to cast it, easily done with the handy 99 item trick available in 7 when u get the w-item materia lol.

If you mastered it though iot meant you could coast it time and tim eanf itm again ^^.

I still hate POL!!! The stupid program wont pick up my global IP adress since this new update SE launched for FFXI, if i dont get through to SE soon, im seriously considering quiting afetr qa month and going to buy WoW. lol. But i cant quit, i love FF!!!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Right im back in FF now.

My norton anti-virus had corrupted internally and was blocking stuff as well as norton internet security doing the same.

so i deleted a few files for them both( as Tidus was right, you cant uninstall them) while i was in a drunken manner and hey-presto...it works!

Cant wait. level 25 here i come...bastok dragon dies!!!! and something else i was gonna do but cant remeber what lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey hey hey hey ^^.



Super-d, hows the FF going? getting back into the old ones?

Ive been playin XI still, got kahzam keys yesterday shoudl have taken ages but it only took a few for them, lucky drops. That and gaining rank 3.

Any XI players can give me a hand? Im getting annoyed at fishing >< i have level 0 but cant skill up, 2 hours of catching sardines and got not a single skill up point. kinda annoying you gotta admit. Any ideas? im using a glass fibre rod and sabiki rig cos my insect paste was fishing me up seaweed stuff lol. Id settle for moat carp tho.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I haven't tried fishing since the new format, so I don'y have a lot of help for you. Did you talk to the NPC on the Windy dock by the guild that describes the new way of fishing?

I have been leveling up my cooking skill (15) and raising my DRG. Level 10 now, so it is time for the Dunes... I always hate that place right up until I leave there and go to Qufim...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah but quifims worse...only good thing si that its next to jeuno.

Im thinking about getting DRG when i hit 30 with my warrior, but i wanna take war the whole way though, The AF rocks.

Im going to raise my smithing cos after joining the guild etc i had no real luck with fishing lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

btw what server are you playing on?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

boo hoo  no fair. I wanna play


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

We are on Fairy. I am a 10 DRG / 30 WAR / 18 MNK / 3 THF. Only skill I have been working on is cooking. I have a mentor that is showing me how to boost it fairly quickly. He is level 92 and wrote a document that tells you the recipes, where to get the ingredients cheaply, etc. You can find it somewhere on:

http://www.honoriscausa.info

That LS page is actually thinking of trying to branch out across servers, same LS name and ideals on other servers. Maybe you can be the one to start on your server. We wouldn't be able to assist in actual quests or missions, but the information and strategies might help...


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

No sorry, I did play FF9 for a few min. 
But I'm still hooked on GTA San Andreas.. (big and long game..)

I loaded a FF9 save and didn't remember any of the plot or story, I guess I need to start over.. lol  
I think it's been over ?two? years since I played it..


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

actually ive seen yourt ls page soemwhere before. probably randomly seraching for them....our ls disbanded, but most of th emembers created a new one together then some more folk left and most of the origional crew left, so we disbanded again but are yet again back together under yet another new ls. lol.

i get confused trying to figure what happens lol. I have managed to skill fishin gup a bit today tho ^^ fish moat carp in windy waters and it goes up pretty quick. ^^


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> boo hoo  no fair. I wanna play


I keep telling you tidus get the game ^^ and ill sort you out a world pass to bahamut if you want?

u getting PC or PS2 version though?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Hap, in one of the other threads that got converted to an FFXI thread, I mentioned my LS and gave you the link. Just thought it needed to be here.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

which thread did i convert? i had a bad habbit of doing that and hence started this one ^^. this way i can also post random gumf too lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

argh smithing smithing smithing, need to raise my smithing...

feel like a dwarf in the mines lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds fun


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Will try to level DRG in the dunes tonight... <fun>


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

dont die....had too man deaths from stupid WHMs in that place.

If you ve got a PL you'll be fine, but it does detract from tthe whole idea of leveling up.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Yeah, while PL'ing can be fun, I have only done it a couple times as the reason I am playing the game is for the challenge of "playing the game"...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i despise partys with power levels in them, takes away the whoel challenge, they only do it to help folk level up fast, the level 75ers are bad for it, they do it so more folk hit 75 and then SE will raise level cap hopefully.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Argh... Played for a couple hours last night. First night in the Dunes as a level 10 DRG. Got a quick invite and I thought "cool"... Run over to where the party was at and they were fighting a liz. I went into attack mode, called my wyvern, and ate some food. Didn't take too long and the liz was dead, but I and my wyvern were poisoned. I shouted to the party that I was poisoned. No response. The puller brings another liz. I repeated that I was poisoned. We beat that liz. My wyvern died. Then, someone removed the poison on me. Wyvern gone for two hours (real time). Just then, the party's WHM has to leave. No new WHM, but a RDM available. Sorry, time for me to find a different party. 

About 20 minutes later, I get another invite. I told them I was wyvernless for another 90 minutes and they said that was okay. Party doesn't have a true damage dealer, 2 DRG's, 2 MNK's a RDM and a WHM. We start fighting. I die... Run back from home point. Fight a couple more battles, I die. This time, I get back from the HP in time to help kill the liz that killed me. Finally, wyvern available. I call for it as the puller is bringing in a liz. Along with another liz and a gob. I die again and lose my wyvern for another 2 freakin hours...

Yawn, look what time it is. Time for me to go...

But... I did learn something valuable. If you are playing DRG, and your wyvern gets poisoned, temp log. When you come back, the wyvern is hurt, but no longer poisoned. Temporary work around until level 15 when you get Spirit Link.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol. sounds nasty.

Well i was mining but zerhen is overmined at this time of nyte and some mithra kept sdtealing my mining points. So went to quifim, raised to 25 and hit 26 in kahzam, gotta love double attack and defender lol.

Other than that iv enot done much todya, sad, tried making gil, but spent it all lol.

I need to hit 30 asap so i can get to gusgen mines and get some decent stuff, the zerhen mines have too many folk in them for my liking lol.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, leveled up to 12.5 DRG. I only died once, and my wyvern came close a couple times but made it. Man, sure hope the wyvern gets stronger as I level up. Seems to have half the HP I do and does half the damage...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hey halpo, i found FF cheap for PC.. i'm trying to get it now


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I am not Haplo, but cool Tidus... Ummm... How much?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice tidus. How much it costing you...you got rid of broadband yet tho? good luck with the update if you have lol. will take a while lol.

When will it arrive? Lemme know and ill get you a worldpass to bahamut if you want one, or you can let it randomly chose a server. Would be cool to have you on mate.

Gimme a shout.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

THoey said:


> I am not Haplo, but cool Tidus... Ummm... How much?


I know THoey  the other person is though


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

rofl tidus. im haplo yup yup. how much is ff goin 2 cost u? and when will u get it? quertion, any1 using tge new updated windowed mode from archbell? i have the older version, heard of alota trouble with the new 1 tho.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

haplo210 said:


> quertion, any1 using tge new updated windowed mode from archbell? i have the older version, heard of alota trouble with the new 1 tho.


Haven't heard of this. There are tools to let you play the game and do other things with your PC at the same time? Are they legal, as in SE won't banish me for using it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

$20, providing its still there.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

cool. one., lemme know when u get it.

Erm viewers i dunno if theyre leagl or not, they arent very greart to use tho. And coklours all wrecked in them. Dotn see how SE would banish you for using them tho. Maybe they would.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

FF SERVERS ARE SCREWES UP!

everyone keeps getting dcd from bahamut tonight. I got dcd, when doing prommy dem..i missed the portal >< sooo pissed off.

hopefully SE will wort it asap, maintenance is due on monday 5-6.30GMT but theyll need to sort it sooner than thta.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

HEY HEY!!! Your loolking at the newest RNG on bahamut now...i dotn wanna be a ranger, but widescan is proving to be uber usefull for hunting stuff. lol.

Im going to go do my PLD quest tonight and beconme {meat}{shield} lol.

Cant have all these ninjas tanking too much, and whms, level 60 whms tanking is great fun to watch...effective but not practicle lol.

Right off to get my PLD and soem gil in i think.

Tidus, did u order your copy yet? Not spoke to yuo in a while to ask you...if you do then we'll need to get in some late nights playing lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry but this post is purely to make my count 700. lol.

On my way home the now though, so off to get PLD.

Whats everyones prefered jobs? I like DD jobs but the PLD AF just rocks...its only beaten by teh RDM pimp hat ^^


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I like DD jobs, not sure if I can see myself as a mage of any color. So far I have played WAR and MNK into the 30's, DRG at 16 now... Gawd I hope the wyvern gets stronger soon...Two powerballs from those fly's in the dunes and he is almost dead...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol. I now they can kill my warrior just as easily.

Well last nyte was screwed up....I deleveled to 29., thot i would soslo the exp back and lost even more exp.

Kinda put a spanner in the works a bit >< so im going to have to get my exp back prertty fast tonight so i can finish PLD quest. the guy wont give me the quesdt unless im level 30 ><


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

im nearly a PLD...just gotta do the last point...the run in Davoi...erm level 60+ mobs there...no thanks...need help lol.

Got me sum ls folk (dunno from which ls tho, im on 2 lol) helpoing me out tomorrow.

PLD in the making.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Good luck with it. I made level 17 in the Dunes last night. Then, I just kinda hovered around that level. Score some EXP, get killed. Score some EXP, get killed. Had a really decent party that just had some unlucky breaks (Bogy pop in camp during another battle), and kept thinking I was a WAR and would VOKE to save someone else's life...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ouch Thoey...bogeys in valkruum are any1s worst nightmare...

Hmm...i always hide from them, i had the trouble thinking that i was a warrior when i was actually a ranger..it sucked...i hat not being able to tank lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Pladin! Yay!!!


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Congratulations... Now, go level, heal/raise anyone that needs it (it is an Honor to serve), and pull all the hatred from those of us other DD's...

Tried to party a couple of times last night. First group got me to 18 DRG. Second time I logged on, nothing available. Spent time on the LS chatting...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah lfp'ing can take ages sometimes...but im gonna be meat shield tank. lol.

Level 6 now.

i cant raise until llevel 50 tho...will be cool when i get it tho lol. ^^

yeah, ill need to work on my macros fro taking hate off of ya all...cant have you denting that pretty armour of yours...dont make them as hard as mine! lol.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

That's something I never understood. A DRG is nothing more than a WAR with a pet. Why is my armor choices a lot more limited than a WAR. And my DEF in the same armor seems less than a WAR. Hell, I am joining parties where I have the lowest HP and am not the lowest level. WHM's too...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol. it is strange, i guess its due to limited abilities etc...i ddont know tho. All i know is teh DRG AF is cool, it looks purple!

dunno why your armour choice is limited though. As a PLD i can us emost of teh WAR stuff tho, whoch is pretty sweet.


----------



## Raistlin79 (Aug 30, 2004)

I love FFXI. Currently i'm 59drk/30war/27thf/26rng/20smn/10whm/10sam on the carbuncle server.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

guess what haplo, i found a set for the PS2 on ebay for cheap. Hopefully no-one else sees it  It comes with a keyboard too!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

sweeeeeeeetttttttttttttt.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

tidus mate. I hope you end up getting the package.

Would be sweet to get you on it. How long to go now?

If you do tho, and once your insytalled and updated lemme know and ill sort you out with the worldpass ok. Will be ace mate.

On another note...PLD= a whole lotaa death for me...ugh cruddy whms cant keep me alive ><

but i did make about 35k in 40mins farming tho last nyte ^^. Love {konshatt highlands} when its quiet....tremor rams + thunder elementals = lotsa gil when i get to bastok ^^.

at 2.5k a thunder cluster, i have 8, and 2.5-3k a ram horn, i have 5 lol....sure fire gil making way ive foudn ^^


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no fair... it went up from $20 to $50 in 15 minutes...  Well, at least I might be getting the PC version now. It has the Chains expansion pack too.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

damn that sucks mate. try dvdboxoffice.com theyre prety cheap i think. i think it comes with both zilart and promethia expansions too. i gnt it all for £25 from play.com. check it out tho. if u do get it, then tel me before thusday. im away 4 a few days, thurs-tuesday so il try sort ur worldpas isue out or get sum1 to sort it while im away if needed. k.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll try to let you know by then


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

any luck tidus?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Finally got to play for a bit last night. Made 20 DRG and then my party got agro'd by a Bogy at (Not So) Secret Beach. Ran to zone and then the party disbanded (They were getting ready to break up soon any ways). 

Ran back to Bastok and now reloading. Think I will head to Pal Mines just to solo to 21. That's the next increase in armor / weapons, and I'd rather have that before I go to Qufim. Also want to level a little at cooking before I go. I am 15, but the prices keep going up for ingrediants. Makes it hard to level that skill. Probably the same for all skills.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Haplo, not yet, I will let ya know!  Also I thought of something, on your home network are you using static IP addresses?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

my wired computer has a static IP adress yeah,. but this one is straight off of the router wirelessly, it just generates a random one, why?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

My class was talking about wireless router with DHCP enabled, and how that is not good  I just wanted to warn you about it and how to work around it.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, give us details. You responded to my first request in this forum about wireless routers. Or was it the other forum?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I did? huh... well basically what you need to do is set your IP addresses as static and turn off DHCP on your wireless router. That way a hacker would have to guess the IP address and network address etc in order to log onto your network.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

DHCP on a wireless router is fine if it is secured properly ... hint... WPA-PSK


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> Best FF story line ahs to be 7.
> 
> I thought that 8 was great, but the main focus was going to the real-life graphics, where 7 was more focussed on one screwed up story line.
> 
> ...


The best FF storyline IMO is 3/6 and THEN 7 . I love all things FF, but I love all things Square even more...lol. Except FFXI.  I hate online games... and don't want them to ever be the standard. So take a fenix down and relax haplo... the triforce is with you...lol!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Square made FF, so really you love FF even more than you are telling 

Actually I would love to see the original Secret of Mana (SNES) remade. That was a great storyline. (another Square title btw )

Tri-force??? Isn't that Zelda's??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Haplo, in case you didn't get my email, i have FFXI now  yay! 

Oh, for the FFXI dudes, what would be the best start up job/s? I love magic, but love to kick arse too


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

start jobs. warrior 4 damage. red mage 4 a combo damage and heal. monk 4 serious ownage at high levels, group 60+ usin 100 fists rocks. blm is one of the ultimate damamge dealers tho. thief 2. whm i hate 2 play but must. its realy ur choice tidus. check ur email btw. wont be around til tues nyte, so il talk 2 ya then tidus. later.


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Square made FF, so really you love FF even more than you are telling
> 
> Actually I would love to see the original Secret of Mana (SNES) remade. That was a great storyline. (another Square title btw )
> 
> Tri-force??? Isn't that Zelda's??


Ohhh I love SOF, hey, didn't a Sword of Mana come out for the GC? I love alot of RPGs... sigh. Zelda series BOF, Super Mario RPG, Paper Mario, but i wouldnt' touch Fable cos me and Xbox are not friends. Stuff happens. My tv screen died today tho...sob. So I won't be able to play for awhile, except on my GBA, and keep busy with smaller games on my computer. It was ten years old. So... do I put one on layaway at Walmart, or do I see if I can get one at a pawn shop... no rent to own for me!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

SOF?

Sword of Mana is on the GBA. I really want the DS though, for FFT  It's better than the one on the PS. (so they say, it looks sweet)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus hows teh look for teh new computer coming along? stil gonna have it by friday?

I need gil so badly....im trying to get my smithing to level 20 so i can maker some gil, i only have 20k tho, and smithing level 12, goign to try and grow fire crystals, going full scale on the gardening lol.

that would save me tonnes, then just need to buy my ore i guess....im impatient tho...hatre waiting /sigh


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I get paid on Thursday... sucks. I thought I got paid last friday. 

Need to get a hub too so I can connect this computer with the new one.

Oh, did you get what I was talking about the wireless thing?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Spent the last week working on my Cooking craft. I am up to level 29 and finally starting to show a profit. I saved all the crystals I found as I was leveling my DRG, so I haven't had to buy a lot of those. My main character is in Bastok and I have mules in Windy and Sandy. Been making Insect Balls and sending them to my Windy mule. She sits at the fountain in Windy Woods and sells out over night. Makes over 12K while I sleep. probably profiting 10K out of that 12K... Life is getting better.

The guy training me to cook says that he will spend a couple hours a week cooking and averages from 300K to 500K a week. More if he puts more time into it...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

wow  sounds fun!!!  It'll probably the only type of cooking that i will enjoy without getting burnt


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I was wondering about the Tetra Master game. The cards, do you find them in the main game or is that seperate (as in in the TM game)?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I have never done anything with Tetra Master. The boy played it once, but didn't enjoy it. I haven't even seen it...


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus, when you are ready to start playing, the LS that I belong to has a document that explains the best stragedy for leveling cooking. I have been using it and it seems really good. They are working on creating other crafting guides to raise other skills:

http://www.honoriscausa.info


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Made a big decision last night. I had been trying to make a living off selling the bait, but the floor fell out on the market in Windy. Dropped from 500 a stack to 300 a stack. Kept hearing I should sell them Jeuno where they were 1.5K per stack. Got an LS mate and had him escort my Level 1 Galka from Sandy to Jeuno. Set up shop, and the money is good, but slow so far. We'll see how it goes.

Now I have to make a new mule for Sandy again...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow not posted here for a bit, been busy trying to get uni work etc sorted out.

but got back to the mega gaming last night, starting a static with my ls, well we will be when we hit level 30 so created a taru blm to play with, hard to level it tho. anyone got any hints?

Whm also needed ><.

other than that smithing level 19 ^^ so making a little profit now and again ^^


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I finally got my DRG to 25 and am now in Qufim Island. Had my first party there last night. I was assigned to pull and our main tank was a PLD that was awfully slow on provoke. Got our BLM killed. I kept having to provoke to save mages. Hard to keep the wyvern from getting killed when you are trying to save party members. Thank SE for Spirit Link at 25 to heal the wyvern, but that once every three minute limit is a little painful. 

I also got cooking to level 30. Need to uncap soon and then start making Meat Mithkabobs. Insect Paste made me about 25-30K in Jeuno...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey this thread i habvent posted in for a while ^^.

lets se eupdateing time...where am i in 11?

smithing level 30 finally, novice rank aquired...want cool armour ^&^ TELL ME!!
whm 16 still need it out the flecking dunes
blm 9 need whm out first...

so not much go really.

finally got tidus onto th eserver tho...not seen him for a few days tho, ima go head down to windy and try and find him when i get done with my whm...as for now im casino busting and contemplating which ither FF i wanna play to stop me programming ><

wel back to the gaming and pretending to do uni work ^^


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I got my DRG to 29 and will probably be Leaving Kazham tonight. Wyvern is still a wimp.

A friend is "sponsoring" my cooking leveling, so with a 100K grant, I was able to skillup 10 levels from 30 to 40. The Thundermelons and Watermelons are expensive! Meat Mithkabobs are next.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey haplo, I have been trying to fix this networking issue. I found that ICS is a pain in the *** so I have stopped it. I'm no longer on cable so I have install a dialup service when I get home today (wednesday) Also last week i had a lot of dinner invites to attend to. As you know, saturday I was sick and sunday well... wasn't into playing anything so 

My character is a Lv 5 (or 6) BLM. Was thinking of swapping him to a different class. Maybe WHM so I can level him up by healing everyone.

What is the requirements for gaining the DRG?

Also what am I meant to do with the fish I catch. I joined the guild and it said about giving them the fish to them to weigh it or something. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Congrats on leveling BLM. How do you like FFXI compared to the other versions you have played?

For DRG, you have to attain a level 30 job and then complete a quest. You can do most of that quest solo, but will need help at the end when you need to fight a dragon.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

dragon fight im there!

yeah ya need level 30 to get DRG or any advanced job for that matter...the fish you get from fishing i dunno, i alwasy sold mine, then aghain i get bored of fishing in seconds lol.

Hope your feeling better tho tidus and ill see you in game as soon as you get dial up sorted out.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmm do SE hate us all?

4 hours offline yesterday another 3 today....hmm....HELP!!!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

w00t everyone check out POL site....level 51+ and theyre cutting the exp tnl in the update!...SWEET!!!! hehe level 75 blm easy prey!

www.playonline.com chek it out the new update will be ace!


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Damn work firewall. I'll have to check it out when I get home. 

Made 30 DRG and some cushion last night. Time to leave Kazham. 

Also, with all the melon juices I made to make level 40 cooking, I have sold most and given away a couple to party members. Spent probably a little over 40K on Thunder and Watermelons. Had all the water crystals from farming. Made about 45K. Finally making money. Mithkabobs, here I come.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hmm wouldnt bet on your ability to leave kahzaam just yet btw...dont know about other servers but jeuno went down on bahamut today, my mates stuck in kahzam atm, on saying that servers are all offline still ><


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Oh, it's okay (Well, okay for me). My work day just started. I have about 7 hours till I will be getting online.

Sorry to hear your server is having problems.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol, theyre back up as of about an hour ago nearly ^^


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Came back from Kazham and cleared out most of my inventories. Made lots of room and gil so that I could start making pies. Was a pain and expensive getting all the ingredients. Finally started making them last night. Went through two stacks of supplies and made five stacks and eight pies. Sounds like a lot, but when you make four at a time, well, there were a lot of failed synths. Plan on making enough tonight and leaving a mule on all night to sell them. I need to make some money off these so I can buy armor for my next leveling.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Man I'm jealous of you guys... I'm still on Lv. 6 BLM


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Don't be too jealous. I spent about 40K gil and have yet to see a profit yet. And tonight I need to buy more fire crystals at 6-7K per stack.

Just think, 4 more levels and time to party in the Dunes...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol true

I can't seem to make much though. I keep having my inventory full.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

News update:

FF has been hacked badly from third party attacks...as such the bad downtime had hoped to have been resolved. alas, with the POL update today, FF totally crashed, thoes using the windower from archbell, check the site for a patch to maker it woork again, however POL is offline atm under emergency maintenence, the new viewer update buggered up we believe, not sure tho...offline till about midnight GMT ><.

Plus the game goes offline tmz for a bit for the FF update >< DAMNIT!!!

These third party attacks shouldnt happen, wish i knew who it was >< alotta annoyed folk out there...ah well its just one of these things, im gonna go find something to do while i wait for 2 hours till POL hopefully goes online ><

Well while i wait ill go log into my ls's ventrilo server i think.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hmm im whm 20 and blm 16 now....1k to level 17 and playing with warp, but alas...the server is down ><

hmm also allakahzam is offline too, dunno why either, maybe everyone posting on it or something. who knows.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

well everything is back up and running now, unfortunately therewasnt enough folk on the sever to make a party...ah well instead i bankrupted all my characters by smithing, couldnt find iron scales anywhere though which was a pain when i need loads of them and if i smith them it costs me about 20k more than buying them ><

ah well, blm shall be 20 by tonight i think...2 levels...{easy prey}


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Yeah, we could not get in at all yesterday. My boy did the updates for both of us, we could see some friends online, but we could not connect. It sucked. 

Will try again tonight...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Managed to get connected this morning and downloading updates... on dial up  wahh

I think 4 hours should be enough to download right?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus, when you getting DSL or cable?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i had cable, it was too expensive though (had a deal for $20 for 6 months)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ok late posting it i know...but still, the news was bad last nightfor bahamut

From:FINAL FANTASY XI
Apr. 23, 2005 19:05 [GMT]

Multi-World Emergency Maintenance (Apr. 23)

At the following time, we will be performing emergency FINAL FANTASY XI server maintenance on all the worlds listed below. During this period, FINAL FANTASY XI will be unavailable on those worlds. Thank you for your patience.

[Date & Time]
Apr. 23, 2005 19:10 (GMT)

[Affected Period]
Apr. 23, 2005 from 19:10 to 22:00 (GMT)

*The projected update completion time may be subject to change.

[Affected Services]
FINAL FANTASY XI

[Important Maintenance Details]
-Several worlds will be unavailable

[Affected Worlds]
-Bahamut
-Shiva
-Titan
-Ramuh
-Phoenix
-Carbuncle
-Fenrir
-Sylph
-Valefor
-Alexander
-Leviathan
-Odin
-Ifrit
-Diabolos
-Caitsith

soo many servers went down...i believe it is due to those 3rd party attacks still, some stuff needing worked out.

Everything seems back uyp tho


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

UPDATE:

[Event-Related] The following two areas are now open for exploration:The Grand Palace of HuXzoi The Garden of RuHmet
Several new Chains of Promathia area quests have been added.
A special new Ballista area has been added.
Click <<here>> for further details.
New sets of low-level equipment have been added to the list of armor that can be stored by certain NPCs located around Vanadiel. After trading a full set (4-5 pieces) of armor, a player will receive a claim slip. This claim slip and a small fee are required when having a set of armor returned.
Please note:
1. Signatures on checked armor will be lost.
2. High-quality and refurbished armor cannot be stored.

The clamming mini-game on Purgonorgo Isle has been expanded. The new features include:
1. A larger bucket offered to those who can fill the original bucket to the brim without going over its weight limit.
2. A larger variety of items that can be dug from the sand.
3. Less waiting time required to re-clam the same points.
New items are available for harvesting/mining in the following areas:
1. West Sarutabaruta
2. Newton Movalpolos
3. Giddeus
A new key item that will automatically inform players whether they have access to the Marble Bridge Tavern is now available (a message will appear upon entry into Upper Jeuno).
A new key item that will automatically inform players if a volunteer is needed for the Community Service quest is now available.
Under certain conditions, Tarnotik (located in Oldton Movalpolos) will now accept snow lilies as payment for teleportation to Mine Shaft #2716.
The number of items accepted by Yurim in the Tavnazian quest "In the Name of Science," as well as the types of rewards granted in exchange, have been increased.
Several new varieties of fish are now being accepted by Zaldon in the Inside the Belly quest.

[Battle-Related]The amount of EXP required for leveling up after lv.51, and the amount of EXP lost when KOd after level 25, has been greatly reduced.

Please note that at the time of the version update, if your character has more EXP than the new amount required, your EXP total will be adjusted to 1 point less than the amount needed for level up.

Example:
Player status before the version update -> Level=51 EXP=8100
Amount needed for level up (before update) = 10000
Amount needed for level up (after adjustment) = 8000
Player status after the version update -> Level=51 EXP=7999

Please visit http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/index.shtml for further details on changes to the EXP system. Several new types of ENM quests have been added. In addition, many of the existing quests have also been adjusted. Some of these adjustments include allowing larger parties and/or alliances to enter the battlefields (however, depending on the size of the parties, there may be a cut in the amount of EXP received when completing the quest).
Area Battle Name Restrictions 
Boneyard Gully Like the Wind 15 minutes/Lv.75/3 members recommended 
Shell We Dance? 30 minutes/Lv.75/12 members recommended 
Totentanz 30 minutes/Lv.75/18 members recommended 
Mine Shaft #2716 Pulling the Strings 15 minutes/Lv.60/Solo battle 
Automaton Assault 15 minutes/Lv.60/3 members recommended/
All members must be of same race 
Monarch Linn Fire in the Sky 15 minutes/Lv.40/3 members recommended 
Bugard in the Clouds 15 minutes/Lv.50/3 members recommended 
Beloved of the Atlantes 30 minutes/Lv.50/6 members recommended 
The recommended number of party members for all existing ENM battles has been set at 6, with the maximum alliance size being 18. 
New notorious monsters have been added to the Chains of Promathia areas.
The bard song Army's Paeon V (Lv. 65) has been added.

[Item-Related]New mannequin poses have been introduced. After obtaining a mannequin and a certain key item, Mhauran goldsmith Fyi Chalmwoh will change the pose of your simulacrum upon request. Available poses are as follows:
1. /sit
2. /salute (Windurst/San dOria/Bastok)
3. /hurray
4. Special race-specific poses
Select guilds are now offering new key items available for purchase with guild points.

Adjustments and additions have been made to the types of items requested in exchange for guild points.
The Alchemists Guild will now accept poison baghnakhs +1 in exchange for guild points.
Several new fishing rods have been introduced.
New relic-type equipment has been added.
Numerous other types of items are also now available.
New synthesis and desynthesis recipes have been added.
The graphics displayed when a Galka equips the following shields have been changed:

Marine Shield
Shell Shield
Turtle Shield
Turtle Shield +1
Genbu's Shield
A new synthesis recipe for black ink has been introduced. In conjunction with this addition, the item's buying price has also been adjusted.
The following item names have been changed:
Ashigaru Gorget -> Agile Gorget
Mana Ring -> Mystical Ring
Mana Ring +1 -> Mystical Ring +1

[System-Related]The Handle Name screen that would appear during login has been removed. In its place, a simple confirmation message has been introduced.
Group Messages can now be viewed while logged in to FINAL FANTASY XI. However, players must return to PlayOnline to respond to them.
Several unused buttons within the Friend List menu, as well as the "Busy" and Away Mess. options under Online Status, have been removed.
In conjunction with the removal of the corresponding button, a players Privacy Level will now automatically be set to level 2 (all players on your Friend List).
The "Accept" button originally used during Friend List registration has been removed. The current options are "Accept & Add" and "Decline."
Also, when "Accept & Add" is selected by the invitee, both players will be automatically registered on each other's Friend List. 
"/busy" has been removed from the Auto-Translate feature.
A confirmation message will now appear when purchasing goods from another players bazaar.
Example: Purchase 3 sleepshrooms for 570 gil?

[The following adjustments have been made to the fishing system:]Fishing locations in the following areas have been adjusted:
1. Beaucedine Glacier
2. Sauromugue Champaign
3. Ferries between Mhaura and Selbina
The more tired a player becomes after repeated fishing, the longer it will now take to recast his or her line.
Players will be tired for a short period of time after being raised.
New BGM is now played when battling it out with a bite.
New types of salt and freshwater fish, as well as rare legendary fish, have been added.
When a monster is caught, only the player who reeled it in (and his/her party or alliance) will be able to attack it (the monster's name will be displayed in red/purple).

　
Im liking the exp ditch...the manaburn to 50 will go soo much faster now that they have cut soo much exp off of each level.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

also did my first ballista match the other day, 3v3 from my ls, was great fun, i got wasted several times, bit did get highest scorer, and we only lost by 1 poiint ^^


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: nice one! 

I'm finally beating the Yagodas near the enterance of East Saub. Gate!  Serves them right chasing me around when I had no hp . Still can't get the Giant bees yet though. 

Now on lv. 7 but I have to run all the way back because I left my Bind magic in my mog safe doh ><


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah giant bees are tough cookies to kill, tip for them..cast bind, ifi it holds, great then nuke them from afar, if it doesnt then >< u may die lol.

Bind is your firend tho, cast it from afar mate and nuke away, just keep going and hope u nearl;y kill it before it gets free ^^


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

good tip, can't you do bind after the old one finishes?


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

sooo hows the FF world going with half its people gone?
My whole guild from FF switch over to WoW; im telling ya its a whole lot easier to lvl up.

Just throwing my thoughts at ya.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol

One thing I do hate is you lose a lot of exp when you get killed. I lost everything I made yesterday (200exp)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

vanillag1rl said:


> sooo hows the FF world going with half its people gone?
> My whole guild from FF switch over to WoW; im telling ya its a whole lot easier to lvl up.
> 
> Just throwing my thoughts at ya.


the FF world is still going strong, wqith very many highlevel players who left the game returning now with SE's new campainge. And many more players stil joining. Bahamut server is still going strtong with a population of around 8000+

I like teh look of wow for its pvp system, but it seems to easy to level up in, a m ate played it for a wekk and made level 50..seriously where is the challenge in that? Plus SE have just changedthe exp system for level 50+ so it ios much easier to level up now.

Maybe one day i shall look into getting wow, but no time soon.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Been a while for me to post here. Been busy at work.  

I am still a level 30 DRG. I have been very busy crafting and farming. My LS gave me a scholarship to raise my cooking, so I have been doing mostly that. The 100K went pretty quick, but it got me over some tough recipes that probably would have chased me away for a while if I was doing it out of pocket. I am now a level 61 cook, making Yagudo Drinks and Melon Pies. One of my mules has 89K worth of inventory on it that I am trying to sell.

Also, while farming one day, an LS mate helped me get the Carbuncle Ruby needed for the SMN job. I have got six of the seven colors charged into it, and am just needing to get Ice. Went to get that one last night, but it is in an area where a 30 DRG can't go alone. Then I found I also can't go back, so I am stuck until I can get some LS support.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Man that doesn't sound good  I'm just trying to lvl my main jobs up a bit so they don't get left behind  I got my WHM up to lvl 4 in one day, quicker than my BLM which took me about 4 weeks! lol


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

ah the joys of ye olde beauduxine Glacier or whatever the place is called ^^, never been yet, may take a trip soon.

Well im level 32BLM now, and at this time im in bastok hunting folk for the rank 2-3 dragon fight lol.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

haplo210 said:


> the FF world is still going strong, wqith very many highlevel players who left the game returning now with SE's new campainge. And many more players stil joining. Bahamut server is still going strtong with a population of around 8000+
> 
> I like teh look of wow for its pvp system, but it seems to easy to level up in, a m ate played it for a wekk and made level 50..seriously where is the challenge in that? Plus SE have just changedthe exp system for level 50+ so it ios much easier to level up now.
> 
> Maybe one day i shall look into getting wow, but no time soon.


he must of played 24/7
I play alot and im still lvl 36. Ya its challenging. Just cause your friend was /is a wow junky doesnt mean its really like that. What I didnt like bout FF was that you had to sit and wait for a party and if you didnt want to wait, what do you do? go out and possibly die because the good xp mobs are tough.

Ya that's good they changed it for the 50+ what about the lower lvls who need parties to gain any good xp?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe he did play just a tad too much...lol.

There are many other things to do in FF thoughwhile you wait for a party and even easier is to create your own, the number of times lately i have been invited when ive been busy doign other stuff is getting a joke, thank god for /anon i tell ya XD.

even after level 50 though your stilll only getting 2-300 exp a fight, the solution is just chain like crazy, and dont die lol.

Im actually thinking abouty getting wow to try it out after my exams, i will always be an FF gamer though, but im kinda curious as to what its like still and it does look good, then again guild wars is out now and thats free and looks good so i hear.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

WoW's for noobs seriously, my friend that couldn't get past level 20 on Diablo II can play it and it makes me cry...


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, got LS assistance to get through that pass and get my ICE element, so I am now a level 1 SMN. Fooled with it last night. Killed 2 worms. Went back to MH to change jobs. meh...

Got cooking up to 63. About ready to make Dhamel Stews, the best fighter food in my opinion.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

wow is for newbs? uh okay. What is a newb in this case?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow page 3 on the board and no naked ness? lol.

Well, i have bnlm 34 now, about 500 to 35, but cant be bothered leveling atm. Took a fun trip with my level 25 whm to teh galcier to do the warp2 quest, 2 of us, was funny when one died next to the damn golems that aggro to magic >< had to pay 15k to a JP guy to come and kill them(took about 20mins to explain what we wanted tho) he came and said (smaurai)/(thief) no raise ; ;

i was like smart thinking batman--->level 25 whm. lol.

after a whiel and another couple of deaths from golems behind walls aggroing us thro a wall(SE may need to look at teh coding lol) we finally go the scroll! Now i just need to get high enuff to use it!.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

this came out yday from SE's archieves... the latest census.

http://www.playonline.com/ff11eu/event/survey/index.html

kinda sacry to think that so much of the population is mules though lol.

But always good to see the 500000new accounts created the last year! Maybe stop some of teh rumours thats too many folk are leaving!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

that's interesting link, i think they went alittle overboard when they did the face type distribution though


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

well, seems they like to be thorough in their research then lol.

U get my email tidus? wont be in game for ages ;; fried the computer ><?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Ack! What you do?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ouch!!! How did you get the juice inside? Was the cover off?

Also I would tend to agree with the mobo fried. You may want to look at dabs.com and see if they are cheap. Also kelkoo.co.uk is a pricewatcher for UK companies. You should be able to find something cheap.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I thought of something... if your hdd is dead too, that means you have to reinstall FF again! double ouch!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

NO WORRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!

Take one hairdyryer, and one bottle of rubbing alcohol to clean it with, and stick it all together again, hey presto!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sweet!  you still may need to search for replacements though


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hey the servers are still up


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

servers go down in 25 mins...search for replacemnts, i should but ill pray it holds up.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Okl 7 hours maintenance for a 12 file update? seems a tad extreme dont ya think?

I guess a tonne of NMs were being added to sea etc but still.

I have now missed the torrent 4 times, 2 of which i spawned him, so getting rather pissed off now, i aint leaving gideus till i claim him!!!! i dont care about no 500k monster signia anymore, i just wanna claim the bugger.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

LOL I'll meet ya there, what's your location?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

u best get a few levels first tidus, this thing is level 17 NM, and all teh quadav areound him are buggers, i missed him yet again today ><.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I wasn't going to fight him, just the smaller dudes around


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Glad to hear you were able to clean and dry your board back to health. 

Figured I'd attach a picture of my character. This is me as an 11th DRG in the Dunes:


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Well im finally rank4!!! did thefun run up the tower last night with an ls member.

Now gotta go find out what NMs they are gonna camp as an ls...i want some beating to start!!!! 

Tidus when you get back im taking you to teh dunes, gonna get you into hating more places XD and try get you caught up a bit.

On a sadder note a frienmd left the game last nyte ; ; we threw one of our mini going away parties on teh balcony in ru'lude gardens with soem fireworks ^^. Some folk got annoyed again, they need chat fillters on while wer all spam 99 fireworks XD.
He gave away all of his gar and used all his CP too, he gave me LLboots, nomads mantle some uber cool cabinets for my MH(they look sweet) and some level 40muskateers gear for when i get done with blm to 75 and kick start the pld again! Im thinking about kick starting him on this character tho instead of my first one, ill see what happens though, a taru pld could be interesting to say the least! lol, ill be after all the darn hp+ items i can get lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Makes me sad... i missed all the goodies


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

We ran a Garrison in the Dunes yesterday four times. Got a lot of neat drops (5 Military harps!) and all fifteen people should earn at least 200K. Not sure that I had fun, but it was interesting and the money will help me level up cooking more.

Come on, where are your character pics?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

photos..photos...photos...

Ill load some up onto photobucket later on for ya, gotta sift thro em first, see what are relevant and what is junk lol.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm. I do want to play FF XI...the unfortunate thing is...my PS2 keeps giving me DREs. Also, both of my PCs are out of commission...v.v So until I can figure out what the hell is the PS2's DRE problem is, I don't think I can get either the PC or PS2 version of FFX1. As to what favorite game, it's FFVII. And the summon for FFVII? A cross of Neo-Bahamut...oh, it's Bahamut Zero. Erm....GF for 8? Eden. 9? No faves. 10? I haven't even gotten that far...to the part where Sin or something like it pops up and attacks the ship where Yuna & Tidus is on....after that, I dunno what. No PS2 Memory Card....no Network Adapter...>.>...<.<...Gonna have to figure out how to get all the stuff I need so I can join the LS and help out...WHM of course. Help you out there Haplo, since it seems WHMs aren't in favor at all...aight...until then, see ya around.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you kidding me with your computer specs? lol

As for your DRE, have you used a CD/DVD lens cleaner? Also if you haven't got SONY to repair it yet, tehre was a common issue with the PS2s (older ones) and SONY repaired for free.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to the FF hangout LitomoSilver.

SOunds nasty the PS2 error, never had any trouble with mine so sorry i cant help ya out with that.

Well when you get around to getting the game, someone will be able to shout you up with a worldpass if needed, tidus ad i are on the same server and thoey is off on a different one.

But whm...ugh cant be bothered with it, i just got mine to 27...then died and elevelled >< i give up with it all lol. im gonna go back to smithing i think or blm, see if i get any invites.

edit: You need better specs if your gonna run FF on it your gonna need to update it big style! lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No kidding, Final Fantasy XI requires at least 6Gb of space just to install it!  Then you have the updates too. And on a 56K modem you will be waiting at least... hmm about 2 days before the updates are done!

Hey halpo, died again! I was so close of getting lvl up too!, I got 600exp to go... not pty yet.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You know what's sad? I havent completed FFIX or X-2 yet! ><


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I am still hunting Stray Mary. Killed her three times, but all I've got is milk and skins. Gimme the horn!


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn. With a spec like that...ah well. Least I'm getting a new computer...hopefully with DSL modem installed already, but yes, a spec like that sucks I know. I've been planning on installing over a 100 GB HDD...but the money you guys know how that is. Ah well. Hey, will Sony still fix it anyways, even if the warranty sticker thingy is missing? (EBGames sold me a PS2 with NO warranty stickers. Seen others having it. Wonder if they're trying to foist it off on me...>.>...<.<...) And no, I haven't tried to use a CD/DVD cleaner. Dunno where to find them is the problem. What're the requirements for PS2? I gotta know in case I can't get a new computer and stuff like that...other than getting an Network Adapter, PS2 Memory Card...that's all I know I need to get. Oh, here's a somewhat stupid question. If you ever save a game on FFX1, do you save it on the Memory Card for PS2 or is it saved on the Servers? (Here's a totally off topic question, no offense guys...http://www.xoxide.com/biox1.html Recently found this. Thinking of buying the case and loading it with stuff. Mind helping me out with the specs good enough to hold FFX1 and a few others in it?)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm guessing you are in the states. Target or WalMart has them, or Best Buy / Curcuit City (see a pattern? )

You can get 200Gb hdds for about $100 now.

Also check out www.newegg.com for parts.

As for SONY, well check with them, since you bought it from EB Games, you probably got a second hand one. Give SONY a call and see what they say: 1-800-345-SONY


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank the lord it's gotten cheaper...heh. (Yeah, see the pattern I do.) As for the PS2? It WAS second hand. They should've checked the damn PS2 before selling it off again. They've pissed me off more than anything else. Good thing the warranty's still valid...though not sure about the issue about the sticker thingy. Dunno what that was about either. Ah well. I have no idea of which motherboards is a good one, because I intend to upgrade the computer over time...and I have no idea which one is best for that kind of thing. Anyways, I'd like to have some tips and pointers for FFX and FFX1...that way I can be prepared...^.^...and get over to where you guys're at faster...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I wonder what your CPU is... Right click My Computer and click properties. It will tell you what CPU you have and hopefully the speed. I may be able to find you a board that you wont need to upgrade, but can have a better cpu afterwards.

Pointers for FFX... Stick in one area for a bit and lvl up your characters. You will get one character (Kimarhi) that can be any of the other characters. I don't usually have him in the team that much, but I would suggest get him to go to Yuna's grid or Lulu's grid. Mind you he does have pericing weapons... maybe get him on Auron's or Wakka's grid if you want a hard hitter.

If I remember, if you are still on the boat like you mentioned, you will be heading towards Kilika Island. If you don't have any status resisting armour like poisonward or poisonproof (sleep, silence and blind too), or you don't have enough experience, then you may be in a tough time getting to Guadosalam.

For FFXI there is no fast way, trust me!  Just let us know when you are ready to join and we can show you where to get a few levels up.

As for the sticker, it may have already been back to SONY. They can check the SN to find out what happened with it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Another FFX tip: When fighting bosses, try to get all the characters one turn in the fight, that way all would get EXP for it.

Now lvl 12, with 2K to go for lvl 13 and FIRE!


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Aiii. I'll check the CPU out for ya then. All I have of FFX is the frigging demo...and I want the damn real thing. I played the real thing, made it to the ship but after that, just haven't been able to get FFX...no Memory Card either...I just looked at ebay...those memory cards are cheap! I'll see if I can't get one...then I can at least save the damn game and not leave the PS2 on all night and half the day as I think it'll screw up faster that way...ah well. Kimahri? That sucker's powerful from what I remember on the real thing. I probably will be using him for a while. Is there like, a place where you could get poisonwards or something like that near the Kilik islands? Or is it like, locked in and you can't do crap about it? Oh, is there a way to find out whatever AMD Athlon it is? I keep seeing it on the BIOS...no idea what it is, though my BIOs is Award Plug and Play V. 2.10 or something like it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I found this out way after I need to know. The shops in Luca has some. (I'm sure)

Like i said, for the AMD speed, right click on MY COMPUTER, then PROPERTIES. The first screen should tell you what you have.

Also in Kilika there is a Malbaro King which will cream you if you are not powerful enough, you can get around it so be careful.

Don't go further than Kilika thouhg, there is another tough boss that I would like to explain how to beat.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Aight. Malboro? Is that it? Hrm. Should be easy even with a weak level. Ah well, I will check on that, don't worry. At least there's a place to get poisonward and stuff like that...is there, like any important stuff there that needs to be done? Or any new characters to bring into the team? If so, let me know. Oh yeah...I remember a part in where you have to talk to a guy in Al Bhed...a Ronc or something like Rikki is?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

/poke for fun and cos im bored. off for an exam now so il l post all my random FF updates when i get back and found some creenys to host up too,


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Wow... Got paid from our Garrison from last week. 253K!!! Figure I am going to put 100K towards skilling up cooking, pay some debts, and then the rest goes towards new gear.

Tonight, if I don't have to work, we have a group trying to run through Castle O again so I (and a couple others) can get our Rank 5 and the global Airship Pass. Last time we tried, someone cause a 15-20 mob train that ran back and forth and killed everyone at least once. <fingers crossed>


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

nice 

Litmo, no idea what you mean but sounds like you are talking to Rin


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, the Castle O run was successful and I am now Rank 5 with the Global airship pass. Also ran a level 20 Garrison that we all died in but got a couple drops (I got a set of Mannequin Feet worth 40-80K). Then we did some level 30 Garrisons that I was able to do one of. I got a page from the Dragon Chronicals (EXP) and we as a group of 13 got probably about a million or so to split in just that one run.

I also suggest you guys look into the supply runs to the outposts. This gives you the ability to teleport from your home city to that outpost for 200 gil. Quick easy way to get to the dunes.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Litmo, have you done the part where you have to fight a chocobo eater?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice theoy.

Ive doen a few of the supply runs...a rare day when windy will ever have the dunes anyway, easiest way i do cos i normally live in jeuno is just tele dem and run over.

Just did my first bcnm40 today, worms turn, did 3 runs before me everyone was getting phalanx or utsusemiNI. My run, i started laggin >><< someone died another went afk. Very messy run indeed. Ended up all bashing the darn last worm to death with clubs lol.

I got absorb-str the drk scroll, not sure what its worth yet tho. Everyone else got good drops tho.

Have been booted off FF from my dodgy wireless so sorting that then off to organise me a level30 derfland garison.

The manny feet are low on your server then, they go for 150-200k over on bahamut...send me em ill sell em, i wish it were possible lol. XD.

Well gonna kill my inet then sort out the sales.


OH smithing 44, made my first Darksteel ingot yesterday too, now to make 11 more and sell them... ^^.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wassup dude 

Man I really NEED TO GET OUT OF THE DUNES!!! lol


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

-Grins.- If I pull this off right, I'll have a Dell computer with 40 or so GBs...NVidia graphics...DSL connection enabled...this is a good day for me lol. Now that the possibility of having a really good computer lights my day up and I'll finally be able to get the PC FFX1 version instead of PS2 version lol. It's the same one I'm using right now at school lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

pk thenumbers are in from my bcnm...50k >.< everyone else got a min of 250k on their run, >.< 2 folk got damn near a mil too and i get pissy 50k >.< gah!!!!

now im playing dead in castle O. trying to do rank 5 but sneak wore off >.<


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hate to break it to you Litmo, but you are better off building one then getting a DELL. The machines are not really suited for games (especially if you have 40Gb) Remember, Windows XP will take about 1.5Gb and FFXI will take (with updates 7Gb). The graphics on those machines are not up to par too. I assume you have a monitor at home so you can build a better computer for the same price (inc. delivery). Also the memory is usually a lower speed and brand. You should have at least 1Gb of memory.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Feh. Least it has a Celeron processor lol. I could take it off and put it in another computer lol. It's got a 20 GB HDD instead of a 40....Dell must've snookered me....>.>...<.<...hate it when that happens. Dunno what kind of HDD it is, but I'll find out, and scavenge it! 1 GB of memory of what? RAM? Only got 256 for this computer.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Tidus, 

You say in FFX Kimahri can be any character? How do you do that?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What I meant was that Kamhari starts in the middle of the sphere grid, he has no one-way direction like the others do. So effectively you can make Kamhari a 2nd character, like a White Mage (Yuna), Black Mage (Lulu), Thief (Rikku) or damage dealer (Auron). Tidus and Wakka seem to be more agile characters, being able to hit the faster monsters (like lupils) and Wakka can hit flyers more easier than Tidus. In terms of magic, Wakka seems to be concentrating on ailments (poison, blind etc) and Tidus seems to be working on temporary boosting attributes and magic like Haste / Slow.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

256Mb of RAM will seriously hurt you since you will have Win XP on it, ~128Mb of RAM is gone. Then the graphics card will be sharing the RAM so another 64Mb is gone, leaving you with ~64Mb to use, and that's gone when you open up one or two programs... That's how Dell gets its money... people who don't know what to look for. 

Rule of thumb DELLs (Gateways and the like) should be purchased for only educational use or word processing. If you want a gaming machine, build it.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Screw you! Lol! No, I'm just kidding. Hey, does the Celeron Processor have HT technology?! I'm gonna put in some more RAM! If it does, then I MIGHT switch the Celeron to the crappy computer. heh...I'm evil. Anyways, I wonder if there's like..any way of finding out what kind of graphics card you have? Because my Graphics card didn't show up, and several other things didn't show up as signed, having no drivers and all that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

HT I think is only on Pentium 4 processors but I could be wrong. I don't use Intel CPUs I use AMDs. Which reminds me I don't know if you know this (if you don't you will now ) that AMDs and Intels are completely different. I don't want you to get confused when you are trying to put an Intel CPU on an AMD motherboard.

Use Belarc Advisor to get your system information, including the motherboard and graphics card.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> What I meant was that Kamhari starts in the middle of the sphere grid, he has no one-way direction like the others do. So effectively you can make Kamhari a 2nd character, like a White Mage (Yuna), Black Mage (Lulu), Thief (Rikku) or damage dealer (Auron). Tidus and Wakka seem to be more agile characters, being able to hit the faster monsters (like lupils) and Wakka can hit flyers more easier than Tidus. In terms of magic, Wakka seems to be concentrating on ailments (poison, blind etc) and Tidus seems to be working on temporary boosting attributes and magic like Haste / Slow.


Oh ok, gotcha! FFX is the first Final Fantasy I have played since the Nintendo days. I saw it for $20 so I bought it and dusted off the Playstation. It beats all the games I bought in the past year for more than twice that money. It's nice to know that the Final Fantasy games still kick butt after all these years


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

FFX-2 I think is or will be $20 in a few months too. Currently I think it's $30. But you need to beat FFX first before playing X-2!



> It's nice to know that the Final Fantasy games still kick butt after all these years


LOL Final Fantasy 7 still kicks arse! The first RPG that I played was from Square [squaresoft] called Secret of Mana. That was a decent RPG because it had co-op on it. I would buy a SNES just for the game again.

As for Kamarhi, since he has Piercing Weapons, it might be best to put him on Aurons Sphere Grid to utilize the piercing weapons. And if you kept him in alot you can then transfer him to another grid, recommend Lulu.

Best one is Yuna on Lulu's and vice versa. It will continue to rise up the magic power on both.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

I do know the diff between AMD and Intel. Both suckers I have. It's a surpise I know, but yeah, I do have both of them on two or three different computers. Eh...I'll have to download it somehow. And yes, FFVII still kicks arse! I love it so much! If only I can just find another copy...>.<! Then I can blow the Playstation up on playing with it for so damn long lol. Ah well, that's the way it is I suppose.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you should find it in a second hand shop or even in a retail store.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i FINALLY HAVE MY AIRSHIP PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rank 5 i did today as 27WHM/13BLM. Took a fair amount of hassle but i can finally take those dang airships about the place!!!

Not leveled much lately, still stuck at level 40, trying to farm up some stuff before i can get my scrolls, stonega2 is 170k at the mo >.< whys stuff tooooooo expensive lol.

AH well , last exam tomorrow so i betrter go study for the entire midnight hours.

Be back in a couple of days folks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

> Ask yourself the following question:
> 
> Quis custodiet ipsos custodes.
> 
> What do you answer?


That I have gone insane 

Good luck on exam, stay away from FF!


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL! Yeah! Good luck man! Don't fail! Ah shoot...dang it you just frigging reminded me of my Finals...ugh, they're the frigging worst in all of schooldom. Aii. Oh well, they love to torture us anyway. Hey, what am I supposed to do after getting to Kilik Island? Lop off heads? Meet some people?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Off to Luca to play Blitzball!!! 

And it is hard to beat the first hundred times. (the first game against Luca Goers)


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

What, you mean you'd have to play Blitzball yourself? Wasn't that involved in FFX too?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's fun, ya? Plus you get Wakka's special attacks there too ya.

Wait are you talking about X or X-2?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> That I have gone insane
> 
> Good luck on exam, stay away from FF!


wow not been here in nearly a week lol.

Exam went ok, hit the pub for the ole guys night out after it as usual XD.

Just been getting back to my mad leveling on XI the now, level 43 BLM /21 WHM now, have all spells to 51 anbd 3/8 ele staves, soon to be 5/8 and all spells to 60 tho. A few folk lefgt me gear that i ownt use so im selling it.

Ah well, off to work.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

I mean both. And good news! MY PS2 IS REPAIRED! It's all good now! Yeehaw! At least I can get the FFX1 on it and play like a man who's about to die lol. Heh. It's a good thing ya? Or is it a bad thing? In either case, it's all good lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Man sooooo close of getting lvl 18 with BLM and I get morons for parties. One party i was with for 2 hrs, only like 4 monsters all were tough because the WHM was AWOL. And he got exp for just doing nothing. I got pissed and disbanded. Then my troubles got worse because that I lost my artifical bait (cost $$$). THEN the same party invited me back, and they had a full party so I figured they would do something now... WRONG! Same stuff so I went around the corner and asked if they have room for a po'ed BLM and they accepted me  We had a good run, then disaster... my party had to zone because the damselfly was too strong... but I ended up with the hate, and I managed to kill it with FIRE with only 13hp left...  I hope I don't get another stupid party when i try to lvl tonight.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know if you can play blitzball on X-2, I haven't got that far on it.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Traded four Dhalmel Stews for a stack of Sleepshrooms (8K at Jeuno on fairy). Bought some more supplies and then started making Roast Mushrooms. The HQ version of these are Witch Kabobs. I was HQ'ing about 50% of the time. Sold one stack for 45K in Jeuno already, working on another stack now.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> I don't know if you can play blitzball on X-2, I haven't got that far on it.


In the first one you could control the players yeah? I know you can partake in it in x-2 and in x, one of them you are able to control the players individually, chose the moves they use etc. The other(i didnt play much) you just get to manage them ,training their skills up with points, hiring and firing players etc, teh players get injured etc, seemed a bit like champ manager or something lol.

I thin kits x-2 you just manage teh team in, near the end of the game go to jeuno and YRP get invited to play im almost 100% positive on it.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Lol. Aight man. Thanks for the info, and Haplo, I like that damn question lol. Anyways, now that my PS2's repaired...for free...>.>...<.<...Me and my friend fixed it. I'm gonna work on getting the PS2 Memory Card and the Adapter so I can connect...heh. Hey, once you've got it installed on your PS2, do you have to use the CD again and again or is it just a one time use and just forget about it unless you really need it in an emergency? I mean the FFX1 one thing...does that apply to FFXII too?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To Jueno? There's a Jueno in FFX-2?  I think you've been on FFXI too long 

I figured that you could manage the team, i didn't know if you could play too.

And you will need the CD in dude. Plus if you can get the keyboard, do it. You will need it 

FFXII is an offline version so you will need the CD too.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Welp, sold my Witch Kabob stack for 45K in Jeuno! Made three more and 3 stacks of Roast Mushrooms (5K) and put them up for sale. Things are finally starting to get profitable in cooking...

:up:


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Geh. Aight. I had hoped to get away with a one time use...oh well. No matter. I'll just get the damn thing. Why the keyboard for the PS2? Would I be needing a mouse as well?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No, but at least you will be able to chat with other people which will help you a long way, plus i guess you can do extra stuff


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Lol. Yeah, good point there. Can it be any USB keyboard, or does it have to be PS2 specifically compatible?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well I do know that it connects to the USB port, but other than that, you may want to check that one out.


----------



## Jathas (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the only good FF game was XI...the others sucked but i went to my friends house and he got me into it.

-Jathas


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you like FFXI you should be liking FFX at least...


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL! Aight. I can find a USB keyboard easily enough...now I need a new PS2 controller...my own died and wouldn't work anymore. Damn it Sony! I thought that your PS2 controllers'd be able to hold up to the damn stress! Now I'll have to waste about 30 dollars just to get a new PS2 controller...>.<! And 23 dollars for a frigging Memory Card.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

at least the prices went down, it use to be $30-$35 for memory cards and $35-$40 for controllers  (SONY brand).

There are wireless ones available now though.


----------



## Jathas (Jun 2, 2005)

on june 4th, i will open up a FFXI chat and it will be open for a long time...until the power goes out in my house ...every1s welcome there to talk about FFXI so have fun

-Jathas


----------



## Jathas (Jun 2, 2005)

actually its up right now but i dunno how long ill keep it up today...wont be up tomorow


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Lol. That's so damned true. I found a Starter bundle that's 19-25 dollars. Just about in my range of money...but no memory card included...DAMN! Hey, whenever you wanna save, does it require the Memory Card or does the HDD for FFX1 save it?

OH JOY! I was saved! My mom bought me a new controller lol! This saves me 16.00! It's a MadCatz blue controller. See through too. Now all I gotta do is buy the Memory Card to save Star Ocean: Till the End of Time on it...I dunno about FFX1 and other FFs after that's memory requirements man.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

All the character information is on the servers, only the areas are on the hard drive.

Be prepared for a hefty download though, at least 2K+ files to download and I guess you have POL (PlayOnline) too so you may have another 1K+ for that too 

There are cheaper memory cards, I think is about $20 and up, or maybe even $15, you just need to look around, like in BestBuy or Target.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Got cooking to level 70! Going to get some EXP party's going for a while. Partly cause I am bored, but mainly cause I have over 70 Dhalmel Stews to sell before I have room to buy more supplies.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: nice one... man i wish I had the gil to do my stuff.

Opps, just noticed I need to get my sig changed


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

It just takes time and dedication. Try to start farming and crafting now. Will be better if you can start getting up to money making level before you really need lots of money, like to buy that new armor...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess i can do that, since my BLM is 18 with Stonega!  I've been getting a lot of crystals too, so I can sell those


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

WHOO HOO as of 12:00AM EST West Ronafaure is under Windhurstian control!!!

Anyone know a good lvling area for a lvl 7 WHM near San 'Doria?


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Got Memory Card, Controller, Star Ocean: Till the End of Time, and the PS2....no FFX1 game yet, or POL. Sorry guys.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

POL comes with FFXI, though i think its on PC only.

Tell me or Haplo if you get FFXI, and we will get you a pass to go on our server. If you set it up yourself, you will be on a random server.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Aight. Once I get POL, then I'd have to get onto one of the FFX1 servers? Then once I'm able to connect, you guys're going to get me a pass....right?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah, it costs me or haplo but we'll get you on our server  That way we can help you get around. But the pass will need to be entered in when you are setting up your account. So after you buy the game, tell us and we will get you the pass. Don't install / setup the game before we give you the pass.

Also are you fond of fighting or learning the magic? That will determine what race you are.

Haplo, if you have any fire crystals they are selling @ ~ 5K a stack in Sandy AH! Double the amount in Windy


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Yeah, the price of crystals has sky rocketed on our server. We are paying up to 7K for fire. The bad thing is that people are not expecting to pay additional for items that are crafted with those crystals yet, so profits are slim unless you farm your own. 

Got a couple levels for DRG Monday night. Now upgrading my armor and heading to Altepa. Started with 220K and am now down to 90K and I haven't got it all yet.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Actually I'm fond of leveling up...as I favor powerful characters, but I also favor powerful magic too so....which race is best for both?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, the elvaans seem to be more in power but above average in magic. Humes (human characters) seem to be average across the board but not as powerful as an evlaan. 

If you choose elvaan then you should choose San 'Doria as you hometown. That way you will get a ring from your hometown which will help boost some stats. I didn't know this when I did it so i didn't get the ring  Plus side I am in San Doria right now


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Haplo, if you have any fire crystals they are selling @ ~ 5K a stack in Sandy AH! Double the amount in Windy


heh exactly man none of the guilds in windy use these often where sandy has a smithing (half guild) and wood guild that seem to use em often.

Well im back from the abys of download festival, im all ozzyd out and in need of some FF chill time. then i suddenly remember that i need my genkai items, ugh no chilling alowed it seems -_-

Well im off to hopefully finish up and get mty paper today, if not ima throw FF out the old window!!! lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

YAY!!! Hey dude, how's the par-tay! 

Missed ya... Got my WHM to 9 now... hopefully that's enough to get me to a pty in the dunes.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey dude.

the party owned. 3 days of rocking to billy-f*****g-idol; (as he said). system of a down, Black sabbath, nightwish apocalyptica argh the list just goes on!!!!!!!!

Gratz man on getting your whm to 9.

Ima go log in the now, just finishing sticking stuff away. I missed the mod cons, running water, electricity, gas cookers, proper food ^^ lol.

Illa catch ya in there later tho mate ^^


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol  yeah... oh I didn't tell you, i got an internship at my school doing i.t. stuff, which is cool! Paid internship too


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Congrats Tidus!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

thanx


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Gratz man!!!!

I have now did genkai 1 also, cost me 60k too, but meh, i thin kim done in for the nyte and so ima go get food, then sleep i think.

Gratz again mate!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: thanx sleep well


----------



## MMan530 (Jun 4, 2005)

You guys should be on Midgardsormr 

Btw Haplo- I'm a huge FF fan myself, starting from the very beginning with Final Fantasy I! For the record, I think the best storyline is FFIII/VI- but it looks like I'm a little late for the debate


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Well start the dabet over agaiN! lol.

Midgarsormr hmm, i kinda like bahamut and all my mates over here tho ^^ lol.


----------



## MMan530 (Jun 4, 2005)

How are things on Bahamut?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

MMan530 said:


> You guys should be on Midgardsormr
> 
> Btw Haplo- I'm a huge FF fan myself, starting from the very beginning with Final Fantasy I! For the record, I think the best storyline is FFIII/VI- but it looks like I'm a little late for the debate


Ya just a little 

*Chaining Kutu and Touvont to chairs* They are going nowhere!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

me no wanna go to midgarsormr ^^.

I coulda gone to remora, know a few folk who did, but i like bahamut, we seem to have a semi-stable economy and its fun where i know aload of folk.

Would be better if FF would connect tho.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah... like a parallel universe or somthing


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

They are offering us a move to Hades. Doesn't that sound inviting...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Can't believe this has fallen to the 3rd page. You guys stop playing?

Seems my LS is going through growing pains. There are those that want it to change and those that feel it has already changed. 

Got cooking to 71, helped with a farming party to raise gil for our "scholarship" program. Estimate we farmed about 220 gil worth in a couple hours. Turned around and gave out two scholarships, one of 250K and one of 100K. I am pretty self sufficient, so I pulled myself from the running.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

3rd Page? we're on 18


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow. it has been a while.

What have i been up to?

Smithing 53, the great big desynth race starts soon, goingh to fill MH with taru stools and desynth quadav backplates to darksteel.

My manaburn static broke up after one day, it was great fun ^^ but the times just werent suiting folk and im away on holiday for 2 weeks from next week.

Not done to much, applied for a new ls a manuburn ls may be sweet if it works out.

Still gotta get my *** into doing Af quests tho, and limit break2, argh rtoo much to do at level 51 the now lol.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

<bump>

Cooking to level 75.6. Made over 400K in selling my skill up food (Navarin) and that is just since Friday evening. 

Oh, and it was on my page three again. Come on Tidus. You are going to have to help me while Haplo is on "vacation"... (wish I could go on vacation...  )


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Ohhh I gotcha now 

Well, I haven't been playing much because I'm on dial up and everytime I wasnt to play my wife's best friend calls so the line is tied...

But I should get DSL set up on Tuesday


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh im not away yet, getting ready to go though Thoey.

I actually booted the page up this morning to post then saw the time and realised i had to run to make the bus for work -.-


Had a productive night last night, limit break 2 done, and AF Gloves complete ^^

Got a burn party being set up the now too so after i eat my tea ill be ready to roll on to level 55 i hope.

Also got touvonts smithing to 55.4 now, i lose gil at this level, well kinda, depends what i make, im thinking about darksteel bolt heads, consumables is the way to go for me...after 62 though i have 12-15 levels of nodowa fun coming, about 800k a level they cost >.<

3-400 nodawa ima make to get through it all eek.

Well im off to eat the now though then get set to cast freeze in unwittinfg mobs for 3-400 exp a fight!

Oh how i love grabbbing 5 blms and a bard XD


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

A good friend of mine from work, that has heard all the stories of me playing the game is buying it for his PS2 this week! We went to lunch and I took him by the book store to show him the Brady Games Guide to FFXI. He bought it and is going to read through the first 100 pages to get a feel for the game, the races and the jobs. I am going to get him a world pass and then we are going to play together. Figure it will be a good time for me to level THF. I am going to provide him with some gil to be comfortable with and stock us up on some of my Au Laits to keep us healed and we'll go terrorize S. and N. Gustaburg.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Oh, I want to find a good windower program for the game on a PC. I tried one last night and it locks at the point where the game goes full screen. Any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://ffxi.archbell.com has one.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah i use the one from archbell too, never had any trouble with it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think I might have been. My FFXI has been resetting itself so I have to add my account onto POL everytime I start my computer./


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Archbell is the one that would lock up. Knew I would remember the name if someone said it.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Wow, I am still working off the supplies I bought this weekend for 150K and I am over 500K returns. 

I also received a /tell from someone last night asking what level cook I was. I replied 75.8 and he asked if he provided the ingredients and a fee would I try to HQ Bug Broth for him. I did some research, bug broth is a 15 cap recipe, so being 60 over the cap, I should be able to HQ most. I was asking on my LS what I should charge, and the guy replied "How about I buy the ingredients and pay you 20K for each stack worth you synth?" I replied that I could not guarantee HQ and he said he understood. We decided on 15K per stack synthed, he provides all supplies and gets what ever the result, HQ or not. So, he is going to send me 20 stacks of supplies and 60K, I synth and return the results. He says he will use the HQ's and then AH the rest. Works for me...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol  

I'm in Sandoria, what can I do to get money... I have only 10K and my skills are not even 1 yet.

I was doing Bone Arrowheads and ArrowLumber


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

Final Fantasy, I love it (take note of the avatar) just can't stand the fact that they would make it a MMORPG for pc. That's wrong... seriously wrong. I never wanted to pay to play.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol I was wondering when you will find this thread


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Geez dude, search addict/post whore. Welcome to the posting world   :up: LOL. *not insulting*


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> Geez dude, search addict/post whore.


I was the post whore, when I started I had it up to 65 posts a day. The it dropped


----------



## mohenjo (Apr 29, 2005)

> Final Fantasy, I love it (take note of the avatar) just can't stand the fact that they would make it a MMORPG for pc. That's wrong... seriously wrong. I never wanted to pay to play.


I thought the same way...then I played it...over a year later...i'm still playing it.

Excellent excellent game (FFXI).

For those that care...I'm on the Unicorn server; Mohenjo.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> lol
> 
> I'm in Sandoria, what can I do to get money... I have only 10K and my skills are not even 1 yet.
> 
> I was doing Bone Arrowheads and ArrowLumber


Tidus, farm for crystals (especially fire) or mushrooms (any). Sell them in Bazaar or AH.

The following is from my LS page and written by Greenray:


> This guide is in progress, this is not it's finished form.
> 
> Welcome To Vana'diel!
> 
> ...


Skilling up crafts is expensive. I don't have a clue how much I have spent, but I would not be surprised if it was a couple million...


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

Tactics=stinks, Final Fantasy 1-X2 are all great especially FF7 because most of the characters are in the kingdom hearts game...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have to agree, I was disapointed with Tactics.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

What about for GBA. I haven't played it but it looked kinda like golden sun from the screenshots. Golden Sun is a legend, everyone should play it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The GBA version is the version the PS should have been


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

so GBA version is good but playstation version could have been better?


----------



## Isaacp (Jul 2, 2005)

I think FF7 had the best strory, but, the only thing that beat that game was FF X-2 (rikku) lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

iXneonXi said:


> so GBA version is good but playstation version could have been better?


The system is a little different on GBA than PS. One thing that got me was you could lvl up in the places you have been, but when you went to a scripted fight, the enemy lvls were low, as in didn't move up with yours. Not only that, if you lvl up too far, there;s an area where there are so many monsters with the confuse and stop ability (who are the same lvl as you.) Because of that I stopped playing because it was impossible to move anywhere else.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

so should i get the gba version or not?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would if i have a GBA.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

just bought minnish cap yesterday and i'm totally enjoying it. Never played a bad zelda game. So on the same note, since i liked the golden sun (ep II) which looked almost like FF tactics (GBA) I may rent/buy the game once i finish off minnish cap.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sweet


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What's the point of being a WHM in a party if the RDM and SMNs do the cures? In the last 2 ptys, I had my job taken away from me, and someone wanted me to do Banish... which does 4 points dam max. Well, I mean easy XP, but I want to work for mine...


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I hear you Tidus. I hate when my Taru DRG/WAR is not allowed to do my Tank job. What? I am not supposed to be a Tank???

But... but...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

life was easier as a BLM...  lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

THoey said:


> I hear you Tidus. I hate when my Taru DRG/WAR is not allowed to do my Tank job. What? I am not supposed to be a Tank???
> 
> But... but...


What did they get you to do?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Naw, most folks consider DRG as a damage dealer, but they don't expect them to be a main tank. But I have been in parties where we had 2 healers (WHM and another as a sub), 3 THF's, and me. I kept hate on me with Voke and the THF's destroyed everything we fought.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL i haven't understood the last several posts. w00t! (guess it's because i don't play lol)


----------



## inam (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate FINAL FANTASY! IT IS THE WORSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT GAME ANYONE CAN EVER THINK OF!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

iXneonXi said:


> LOL i haven't understood the last several posts. w00t! (guess it's because i don't play lol)


Well you know White Mage are healers in other FF games, in FFXI you can have two jobs, like a Black Mage and White Mage, but the second job is not the same strength as it would be if it was the first job (main). What got me was someone called me to do healing (I was a White Mage) and they ended up getting a Summoner (like Yunie) who had a second job of White Mage and they ended up doing the healing and I was left with nothing. But I got exp for it though.

Tanks are players that takes most of the damage (they usually have a high DEF) while Damage Dealers are well, players that deal damage to the enemies.  A DRG is a Dragoon and they should be giving damage...

Some people are really stupid


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanx tidus.


inam, u know for only 5 posts that wasn't the smartest thing to do.....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Especially in the home turf of FF guys...


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Been a long week and I only got to play once. Got cooking to 79 and now have about 40 Pamama Au Lait's to sell. Can't wait until I get to start leveling again. But every time I set my goal of cooking to one spot, once I get there, I set the goal higher. I was going to get 50, then 60, then 70... Probably just get it to 99 so I don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

inam said:


> I hate FINAL FANTASY! IT IS THE WORSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT GAME ANYONE CAN EVER THINK OF!


OOOOOOHHHHH This kids got balls XD.

Disfowling the FF thread like this dear, dear, when will folk learn! lol.

On another note, im still not back, posting this from sunny Cyprus still, go home tomrrow nyte, should be able to get on about 10.30pm (GMT) so may catch some of ya.

Im hearing what your saying tidus about having a rdm or smn in your party, you could try to melee if thats the case, raise som,e magic skills?

Im hoping to kick smithing to 60 this weekend, then decide what to do..i feel an extreme leveling spreee coming on...hmm wonder if i am working thursday or not...........................sick day....... 

Anyway ima ranting and a raving, Gratz on what everyones done and ill see ya all asap!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Aren't you the lucky one in Cyprus huh 

Well hope you got holdiay gifts for us...  but not for inam of course... 

Man doing three classes is wearing me out. The online class is the worse because I ahve do that in my free time from work... which is cutting into my playing time


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hmm... is there anyone that plays on Garuda? Or am I the only one?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ketsueki13 said:


> Hmm... is there anyone that plays on Garuda? Or am I the only one?


Probably


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

*pouts* that's comforting...
What's the big deal with WoW anyway? Can someone answer that? Because we have alot of people leaving the linkshell to go play WoW, and I tried it and wasn't impressed. Am I missing something?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Me still play runescape  tho i'd play WoW if i had $14/mo. You can have as many characters as u want and there is tons to do.

-but given i had the time and money i'd play alot of mmorpgs, final fantasy and guild wars being in there.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Heh, I can barely afford FFXI by itself.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Got Woodworking up to 2 from 0 yesterday in 5 minutes  and close to 3 i'm sure


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Now I can relate with that, sounds like runescape talk there. Ive been gaining woodcutting/crafting and mining/smithing.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm talking about FF but does Rune have the same concept of crafting?

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, I made a table, even though I was on lvl 0!


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I am working on leveling cooking past 80. Current recipe is Emperor Roe which requires Emperor Fish. Jeuno AH had a couple of them for 10K a piece, but they went up to 15K. Windy has a bunch of them at 20K a piece!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like ur good, I dont have FF experience to compare them, so if you describe i'll try and say. In runescape you gather the materials using other skills or $$ (gp like gil) and then you go through a series of steps (like using items together, or for example pottery using the spinning weel) and eventually come up with a finished product. Some faster/easier then others due to what you have to use (needle and thread is much faster than pottery because in pottery you have to mould and fire as apposed to just using needles and thread with leather).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thoey - ouchie! 

Neon, yeah its about the same. You use things your find on monsters or purchased and you need crystals. Wind Crystals are carving items (like Maple Log + Wind = Maple Lumber), and I don't remember the rest  

Thoey - did you hear that if you are faceing the correct direction, it will help your sythning?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

MMORPGS have many similarities. Runescape : Cut Maple Log + Knife + (Choose Bow) = Unstrung Maple Bow + String ---> Maple Bow. (thats fletching + woodcutting for ya)


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, I have made 8 synths of the Emperor Roe. The first fish I bought was 10K, all others were 15K. Seven successful synths and of course the one that failed had to destroy the fish too. That gives me .3 skill up and 2 and 1/3 stacks of Emperor Roe. 

Now for the good news. Emperor Roe sells for 10K a stack. So, spend 45K for the fish, plus the Lightning Crystals, and you can sell the result for 10K...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

merchanting issues?


----------



## Apshai (Jul 16, 2005)

I hope I'm not being a pain but I was wondering if anyone has a world pass for Ragnarok? I just got the game and I'm trying to join up with some friends there. I know people post these requests all the time so I'm sorry to bother everyone. 

Thanks


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

This is a final fantasy thread, not very good for a first post either could you please be less annoying.

Also i wouldn't post ur email on a public forum, can bring lots of spam.

[ADDON: If a world pass is like a cdkey you can't do that here, it will prolly get you a ban; tho im not sure it may be like gmail's invites, im not a ragnarok player]


----------



## Apshai (Jul 16, 2005)

iXneonXi.

I was posting here because it is a Final Fantasy thread. Ragnarok is the name of one of the servers for Final Fantasy Online. Because server assignment is random if you want to create a character on a particular server you need to have some one who is already on the server purchase a world pass, which is a code you input during character creation.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry I got confused i thought u were lookin for Ragnarok online cdkey @[email protected]

But I still like how you removed your email :up:


----------



## Apshai (Jul 16, 2005)

No problem, I figured thats what it was.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To get a world pass you will need to find the NPC in the town that you are in.

Maybe you want to join us on Bahamut instead?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

damn me gotta post here more.

How is everyone? Im stuck in teh grind of trying to get the update....8hours ive been trying for, with no luck.. Thank goodness for C&C:ZH or id be dying lol.

Grtaz everyone on their achievements.

What have i been up to? Well kicke d my tarus but to level 55 sitting 5k from 56 and my next piece of ancient magic to play with, unfortunately that means i need to go level whm soon >.<

Also started smithing again, well trying too, stuff takes agies to sell. Sitting on about a mil now, and smithing 57.6 anyone needs nodowa ask me...im making em by the hundreds, and costing me a fortune, for no retuyrn but its the cheapets way to level.

A world pass for ragnarork i cant sort out, most of us are on bahamut., well me and Tidus anyway and Thoey is on Fairy i believe but if ya wanna come to bahamut, we can sure sort that out. Best place to ask would be the alakahzam server forum, more folk who could help ya out there.

Peace folks.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Well i figured id post the details of teh update for those who dont check playonline.com. 16hour update and 8hours attempting to get teh download is begining to anoy me now. I think tehy should keep the game offline for a day afterwards and stick the download on every server, then after say 5hours put the game online, it would stop the bottlenecking they seem to get.

Anyway on to the update, straight from thewebsite.

A new chapter has been added to Chains of Promathia.

A new quest called The Fellowship Quest has been added. Upon completion of this quest, the player will receive an item used to call an NPC.
-The NPC may not be called during NPC escort quests, but may be used along with beastmasters pets, summoners avatars, and dragoons wyverns.
-The NPC may only be called in certain field areas.
-The NPC may fight monsters, gain experience, and level up with the player.
-A player fighting with an NPC fellow will receive only 70% of the usual experience points gained for solo battles.
-The NPC may be called only when there are less than six members in the players group. A party may contain a maximum of three NPC fellows, along with the three players who have called them.
-If the NPCs level exceeds that of the player, its status will be adjusted to match the players level.
-The NPCs equipment will occasionally change after fighting several battles.
-The NPC will leave if the player:
-temporarily logs out to PlayOnline
-logs out
-enters a different area
-is KOd
-All NPCs in a party will leave if the party attempts to increase its total number of players and NPCs to seven.

Several new quests have been added, including:
-A quest in which the player may acquire headgear that resembles various beastmen
-Rematches with mammets and the Mithran sin hunters
And more!

image An NPC that tells the players fortune regarding titles and other elements has been added in Mhaura.

Character title selection has been changed in the following ways:
-It now costs less gil to change a players title. Also, it now costs no gil at all to check the players list of available titles.
-The NPC bard that changes player titles will now sing out the players title just before changing it.
-After changing the players title, the NPC bard will sing out the new title. Nearby PCs will also be able to hear the new title.
-The player will now have the option to have a random title selected for him or her at no cost once each day (Vana'diel time).
-Titles earned by defeating NMs are now available for selection not just at Selbina and Mhaura, but also at Kazham and Rabao.

A chocobo riding game has been added. The player must deliver a chocobo from the chocobo stables where the quest was offered to a designated nation.

Players are now able to talk to an NPC and check the remaining time until they are able to reenter the battlefield for the ENM quests Pulling the Strings and Automaton Assault.

Return Ring and Homing Ring have been added to the list of items that may be earned by exchanging conquest points.

If a player has completed the quests to get a pair of Mannequin Pumps or a Minstrels Dagger but disposed of the item he earned, the player may now reacquire the item at the same place he attained it.

Mythril Plate Armor has been added to the list of equipment that may be stored as a key item.

A new NPC that will trade items for treasure earned by defeating Lumorian monsters has been added.
[Battle-Related]

Players are now able to earn experience from monsters of a wider level range than previously possible. Experience points earned by defeating decent challenge and easy prey monsters will also increase in some instances.

Experience chain bonuses in level-restricted areas of Chains of Promathia are now determined by the level of the player while in that area, rather than the players actual level.

Monster locations have been adjusted, particularly in Chains of Promathia areas. The following areas will be affected:
Bibiki Bay, Uleguerand Range, Attohwa Chasm, Newton Movalpolos, Promyvion  Holla, Promyvion  Dem, Promyvion  Mea, Promyvion  Vahzl, Lufaise Meadows, Phomiuna Aqueducts, the Sacrarium, Riverne  Site #A01, Riverne  Site #B01, the Garden of RuHmet, RoMaeve, the Boyahda Tree, the Den of Rancor, the Shrine of Ru'Avitau, Kuftal Tunnel

The damage and accuracy of a players ranged attack are now calculated based on the distance of the player from the monster. This determination varies from weapon to weapon, as does the ideal distance for maximum damage. In addition, the higher the monsters level is with regard to the player, the less damage will be dealt with a ranged attack.

The players enmity now decreases when a shadow image created by Utsusemi is absorbed by an attack.

Weather will no longer have an effect on the distance a player can be detected for monsters that detect based on the use of magic.

Several new notorious monsters have been added.

Creatures summoned by monsters (excluding elementals) have had their names changed to (Monsters name)s Avatar for consistency.

The strength of monster techniques has been adjusted, particularly in Chains of Promathia areas.

A player who is KO'd, revived, then while still in a weakened state KO'd again will now, after a second reviving, temporarily experience a weakened attack and accuracy loss for magic and ranged attacks.

Before the update, a player who fought a monster without using auto-attack would retain his claim on the monster, even if he was KOd in battle due to poison, etc. This has been fixed so that when the player dies, the monster becomes unclaimed.

Before the update, a monster that was claimed by a party or alliance would occasionally go unclaimed when magic or a weapon skill was used on the monster as the monster moved out of range before the magic or weapon skill could strike.
[Item-Related]

Trading a wijnruit and 99 ninja tools to a certain NPC can now earn the player a toolbag. This item may be gathered in stacks of twelve, essentially increasing the players ninja tool inventory capacity twelvefold.

New synthesis recipes have been added.

Prices at guilds have been changed to reflect the amount of each item the guild currently has in stock. The cost may rise to a maximum of five times the original price.

Some of the treasure items earned from notorious monsters in the Boyahda Tree have been changed.

The way that the following items are acquired has been changed:
Archer Ring, Leaping Boots, Emperor Hairpin, Peacock Charm
In addition, players may receive an EX/Rare or EX item with the same attributes from the monsters who previously dropped each of the above items.

The effects of the following items have been altered:
Poison Potion, Venom Potion, Paralyze Potion, Sleeping Potion, Silencing Potion, Blinding Potion, Vitriol, Instant Warp, Bastok Mines gate glyph, Bastok Markets gate glyph, Port Bastok gate glyph, Eastern San d'Oria gate glyph, Western San d'Oria gate glyph, Northern San d'Oria gate glyph, Windurst Waters gate glyph, Port Windurst gate glyph, Windurst Woods gate glyph, New Years gift, Cantarella, Black Drop, Muting Potion, Invitriol, Warp Cudgel, Trick Staff II, Treat Staff II, Teleport ring: Holla, Teleport ring: Dem, Teleport ring: Mea, Teleport ring: Vahzl, Teleport ring: Yhoat, Teleport ring: Altep, Memento Muffler, Gargoyle Boots, Zoolater Hat, Root Sabots, Aries Mantle, Anubis's Knife, Oscar Scarf, Kinkobo, Carpenter's Belt, Blacksmith's Belt, Goldsmiths Belt, Weavers Belt, Tanners Belt, Boneworkers Belt, Alchemists Belt, Culinarians Belt, Fishermans Belt, Counter Earring, Tactical Ring, Wing Gorget, Healing Feather, Spirit Lantern, Astral Pot, Homing Ring, Return Ring, Absorbing Shield, Tavnazian Ring, Ducal Guard's Ring, Maat's Cap, Kingdom Stables Collar, Republic Stables Medal, Federation Stables Scarf, Cursed Beverage, Cursed Soup

The item Timepiece has been added to the list of special items a player may receive 100 days after participating in the Vanadiel Adventurer Recruitment Program.

The following item names have been changed in the English version:
Panzer Mask -> Panther Mask
Panzer Mask +1 -> Panther Mask +1
Amemit Mantle -> Amemet Mantle
Amemit Mantle +1 -> Amemet Mantle +1

The item name Comet has been changed to Little Comet.

An attribute of the following item has been changed:
Darksteel Pick +1 Delay:312 -> Delay:303
[System-Related]

Region Info may now be viewed from all areas.

Messages may no longer be sent using /tell to a player on the users blacklist.

Along with the introduction of the Fellowship Quest, players may now combine text commands with <ft> to target their NPC fellows and execute their desired actions. Only the player who called the NPC may target it using <ft>.
[Other Content]

The following changes have been made to Ballista.

-If one side of an official match is low on members, entry into that force is now possible even if a match is already underway. In this case, experience may still be gained if certain conditions are met, just as if the player had entered the match from the start. Also, if a player enters during a match, both forces will receive a message notifying them of the new entry.

The player must have the following in order to enter a match already underway:
-A Ballista License
-Enough gil to enter the match
-The minimum level required for the match being played

-A player who has just entered an official match or a match in Diorama Abdhaljs-Ghelsba that was already underway will temporarily be placed under Preparing for Battle status.

-Players may now borrow the key items Ballista Earring and Ballista Band free of charge from the Pursuivant in RuLude Gardens.
Ballista Earring: When in possession of this item, the player will receive information about the next Ballista match and the entry registration time when entering San dOria, Bastok, Windurst, or Jeuno from one day prior to the match (Vanadiel time) until the end of the entry period.
Ballista Band: When in possession of this item, the player will be given the choice of whether to keep or throw away the first Petra he quarries.
*Ownership of a Ballista License is not required to borrow the above items.
*The player may return the items simply by speaking to a Pursuivant.

-Players are no longer able to adjust Petra selection settings in Diorama Abdhaljs-Ghelsba. The player will be given the option of what to do with the first Petra quarried only when in possession of the new key item Ballista Band.

-The following rules have been changed from special rules to standard rules.
-Camp locations will change when the number of participants in a match is 40 or less.
-The number of Rooks will be reduced to two when there is a significant difference in the number of players on each side.
-Players will now receive experience points for participating in an official match.

-The system of Open Entry for official matches, in which all adventurers were allowed to join the force with the smallest number of participants, has been done away with and replaced by a system called Temporary Entry, in which players may join a force regardless of allegiance. However, the player's entry is temporary, and similar to Diorama Abdhaljs-Ghelsba's Auto-Balance feature, the players may be redistributed for balance when the match begins.

-In Ru'Lude Gardens, the player will be able to view Diorama Abdhaljs-Ghelsba's reservation status. Reservations for the next two days (Earth time) will be shown.

-The NPC Tillecoe will now inform the player of the matchs level restriction when a match at Diorama Abdhaljs-Ghelsba is set to allow general participation.

-Temporary items will now be distributed at the start of official matches held at the Pashhow Marshlands.

-A section of the Ballista rulebook that is read out by the Pursuivant has been changed.

-The rate of success for Foe Lullaby and Horde Lullaby has been lowered for players with bard as a support job.

-A limit has been imposed on the amount of HP that can be absorbed by Bloody Bolts HP Drain effect during Ballista.

The following known issues regarding fishing have been addressed:
-Irregular increases or decreases in the HP of a fishing target when the server is experiencing heavy traffic
-The rapid accumulation of fishing "fatigue" under certain conditions

I really want to see the Beastmen helemts and get me one, and also do my NPC quest, it looks sweet and could be kinda fun to use except there is a 20hour recast timer on its use, so dont die, or leave the area lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

This thread may be of intrest to those who havent gotten in game, like me, yet.

Gives details of teh new items etc they have found so far.

http://ffxi.allakhazam.com/forum.html?forum=10&mid=1121766539598453850&num=97

I like the new clamming gear, saw a pic of it somewhere too, cant wait to get it for my taru.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought id post a few pictures of my character and a few that i have no clue what they are, but were already hosted on photbucket lol.

My taru.


















this last one is of my smithing mule touvont.









hmm seems the photos on the windower arent that great, ah well, ill photoshop em sometime and sort em out.

Oh point to note if using the windower from archbell with rteh TParty and Bloodpact pluging, you gotta re dowload the plugins, theyve stopped working with teh update, but the windower hasnt()makes a change)


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I started leveling my THF this weekend. Went from 3 to 10 and am back in the Dunes. Going to get it to 15 so I can get Treasure Hunter. Then, I have been told to raise one of my mages high enough to get WARP I. I hate playing mages...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Give ya a hint, your after warp right? Its a BLM spell at level 17 XD BLM is great fun tho ^^


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Still hate (playing) mages...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL.

How can you hate BLM? You get one of, if not THE most powerful spell in the game, mwahahahahaha!!!! Flare! a few levels till i can pimp it out!

I too was sceptical about it but its the most fun ive ever had, shame it needs a whm spell, that sucks cos i hate it!!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

yah umm i'll read when i have time, thats alot of posts. @[email protected]


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol. I got bored waiting on the ole update, as it turns out its going now, 2hours to go roughly, so who knows when it will be done lol.

Ix you said you were into the only RPGs but didnt want to pay fo rem or something, well from what i hear guildwars is free, and always will be free. At least thats what im hearing from folk.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Damn, I knew I was missing something 

That's a quest one right? Wanna help me Kutu?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

www.battleon.com is a free one... though looks like a kids game.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Warp is easy to get man, get rank 3 fame in bastok and talk to one of the galkas in teh metalworks, trade him a slime oil and bingo, done in seconds.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, but one thing... not in Bastok!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think BLM are cool  Especially in a party. On their own they don't fare as well as they should.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

If i wanted i'd play lineage 2 i hear it is free. I pay for RS but it is very cheap compared to others. Guild wars is $50 one time, but i dont want it, the gameplay didn't seem to please me. Kingsofchaos is free 

well i'm off to go play some game or maybe read


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that is L2 is free.

Damn the updates!


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

My friend was having trouble downloading the new updates. He was getting alot of "network busy" errors. Anyone else having problems like this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, it will be like that when every user is trying to get the updates


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

same for most mmorpgs.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yup, hopefully today it should have cooled down.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

man 1100+ files to download. I'm glad I got my DSL when I did!


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey. Just letting you guys know I've got FFX....pretty good game. I'm at the point where I've got to fight this huge monster thingy called Esvrae or something like that...and it keeps killing me no matter what I do...>.< Any help guys please?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Its been ages since i played FFX, where abouts is the monster found? I cant remember and i just gave my FF games to my mate to try today.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's the Bevelle Guardian. You need to use Auron and Tidus when the thing is up close and ranged (wakka) and magic when it's away. Also you need to get Cid to use his cannons. Other than that you need Yunie to be in all the time for healing.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Random Update:

Missed home so I ran all the way to Windy... now trying to get RDM up and last THF, both to 10. Then I need to figure out what I want to do. 

I may just try and lvl my alchemy, bone, cloth and cooking to at least the next rank.

Hey Kutu, wanna help p/lvl my missions rank? lol I want the airship pass. That I do know


----------



## Senryi (May 27, 2005)

I would recommend leveling up your characters as much as you can before fighting the Bevelle Gaurdian. also using Rikku to heal using her Albehd potions. I beat it with out even using Cid's guns! buts its a good idea to do that so that you might have an advantage. also cast haste on your party members using Tidus and Slow on the boss. That will allow you a lot more turn than it, but the moster will cast Haster to counter your slow so keep on casting slow when you get the chance.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, got THF to 19, going to go to 20 and then return to Bastok. T4Y, I would suggest THF to 15 so you can get Treasure Hunter. Supposed to help when farming/battling NM.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

good point  but that means i need to go into dunes...

Got Cloth up to 3 i think and Wood to 6  not bad.

I'm thinking of farming for Wind Crystals, then saving them in my MH for my trip to Sandy and lvling up on Wood.

Which reminds me, how easy is the Onion quest for a fake moustache?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol Haplo... I ran back to Selbina! lol got bored in Windy because I wanted to do 2-1 and someone didn't come to help me  I've decided to build my BLM to 30 so I can get the advanced jobs. BRD is first since I got some spells to use and free up my inventory slots, then I want to get the rest in one go. All I need is help to get them  and get 2-3 Mission so then I have a reason to to to Jueno and Bastok.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

how can you tell what fame you are on?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

There is an NPC in each of the cities that tells you. Not sure where it is in Windy. Port Bastok has a guy outside the restaurant.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

come on guys, you're slacking with the posts 

Is it true that people won't go for THFs for parties until LVL 15?


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

It's possible, barely, to get a job as a THF before 15 as a DD, but not likely. THF doesn't really gain anything to contribute to a party until 15.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

then how can you lvl THF if no-one can take you?  I guess you will need to have a subjob then like WAR or MNK huh?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Litmo, hows FFX going? And have you got any updates to play FFXI yet?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey guys. hows it all going?

What have i done lately, got blm to 57, then deleved to 56 lol. Annoyed some of gusgens gil slellers alot. Smithing 64.1.

Also got me amini static fo rmy samurai that im gonna take up. 

Sorry for short post its just that its my birthday and teh puib is calling me on!


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Hey, I've been playing THF/MNK up to 22 now. I haven't had any more problems than normal finding a party. Some times it happens, some times it don't. But, I like it. I may actually stick with it. Of course that means leveling MNK some more as I stopped at 18 with it. But I don't have to worry about that until 36+.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

My only problem is that it's my new mule so I need to get the items for the subjob quest


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Just chiming in -- I'll give my word that mules (if you mean a character that you use as an extra bank) are a popular MMORPG thing too.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah i really needed it too. I had no space on my norm character


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Updates. Hey. Finally killed Esvrae. Heh...hey, did you notice that in FFX, Ifrit's *** is on fire? I didn't notice it until I was on Mt. Gagazet. Seymour pisses me off as he cheats using the Lance of Atrophy, then Full-Life. >.< I've gotta level my charas up above 5,000, as the Cross Cleave easily kills at 3, something HP. Any way I could deal serious damage to the sucker? Oh, and where in the hell can I find Lv. 3 & 4 Key Spheres?! I found one Lv. 4...but that's about it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You won't find much until the end of the game. You may find them in the Monster Arena.

Basically make sure you have a stack load of Holy Waters. Use Tidus to cast Hastega and Yunie to cast Protect. With Haste in place you should be able to cure zombie before Seymour uses Full Life. This battle is more luck than anything. You will need a few Mega Potions too.

Note that Seymour will caste Dispel on everyone so be careful 

Oh Tidus, Kimarhi and I think Yunie or Auron has the TALK option, which will raise some stats.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Down to 50 posts until 8,000! 

Update, I'm offically a Recruit for Woodworking!  Yay me! 

Still need to get my main character to 30 though  and get the rank up to at least 5 so i can get airship pass


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Boosted up to lvl 20 and got my choco license!  YAY!


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, I have almost got my THF to 25. Have moved on to Kazham.

On a sad note, my LS had a major disagreement last week and broke up. Makes it kinda quiet when waiting for a party...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm... i wonder if the GMs are one sided...

http://www.killingifrit.com/forums.php?m=posts&q=59726

(it may say page not displayed, just refresh, it should come up)


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Yeah, it sucked. I got stuck in the middle between factions. Finally decided it was causing too much stress. I had bad dreams about it the first night. I play the game to relax.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

thats not good...

(I didn't know FFXI had jails...  )


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Argh exams seriously affecting play time -.-

Sorry i havent posrted much here lately, and thanks tidus for posting the link to killing ifrit ^.^ I have to say its a pretty funny thread. Feel sorry for the dude who wasnt even there and got sent to jail lol. Daft GM XD

What everyone been up to? i think ima go and mine gusgen try get me 2.5 mil for penitants rope, elemental torque and black cloak. ?isgh too much cahs required. Now garden bangles sell and give me 450k


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: it was good to see that... I can understand why the GM did it, but to bring in the linkshell? A little extreme considering that most of the people weren't there.

Now if the guy was in a party, then the whole party should have been sent to jail... not the linkshell.

I hear ya about the exams and all. I haven't played for 2 days now... monday because of the update, and tuesday because of being in school all friggin day, and now my wife wants to go and see Huey Lewis and the News tonight  not fun

So Haplo when are you going to help me with 2-1  I'm level 20 now


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Huey Lewis and the News... That would be cool.

I got 25 THF last night. Was getting 150-200 EXP per kill. Then, gobbie killed me as I was pulling it. I think he critical hit me 3 out of 4 hits and that fourth hit was still hard. It was 12:30, figured it was a good time to call it a night.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know... just that i got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been havin fun readin this thread and makin random comments, but sadly I have to let go, as I dont understand enough of it to take out time (since im at school now). Talk to me in other threads


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

remind me tidus what is 2-1 again? Been that long since i did it. If ya get a few more levels ill try get some help for 2-3 with ya.  when you go do 2-2 i might tag along tho. Ive not done it myself yet (skipable mission) lol. 

If im about tonight and not busy then ill hit 2-1 up with ya, if not then it will be when i get back from exams next friday. This is my last day till then.

LOL IX. You should buy the game its a good game, shamne ya have to pay to play it but its worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

2-1

Lost for Words

First talk to Tosuka-Porika in the Optistery in windurst waters (G-8). Then go outside the optistery and down the stairs to the Northeast of the building. Take the warp from Tonana (G-8) to windurst woods. Go see Nanaa Mihgo (J-3), and do the Glyph Hanger quest for the Shakhrami Map before heading out if you haven't already. 

Head to the Shakhrami Maze, which can be found at the very Northeast corner of Tahrongi Canyon (K-5). Once inside, go down the tunnel until you reach a large room. This first room has bones, worms, and goblins. The worms are not aggressive. Take the tunnel to the left. You will reach another large room. This room has worms, goblins, and scorpions. The goblins and scorpions are aggressive. Follow the left wall until you come to two tunnels; take the one on the right (G-6). You will reach a small opening, again stay to the left. The next room you reach is the room you seek (H-5). There are several fossils in this room, but everyone in my group got the coral from the same fossil. This fossil is to the far right between two pits. There are many mobs in this area such as maze scorpions and some mean crawlers. I suggest taking at least a full solid group of levels 12-13. Having two white mages would not be a bad idea... 

Now head back to Nanaa Mihgo in windurst woods (J-3). Before proceeding any further, I HIGHLY recommend completing this quick and easy map quest. Then, head over to the Inner Horutoto Ruins in East Sarutabaruta (J-7). Once inside, go through the cracked wall (G-8). You go to a new map at this point. Then go through the Mahogany Door (G-7). NOTE: the Mahogany Door is not actually at these coordinates. In fact, it is not on the map at all. But at these coordinates you will find the hallway that leads to the Mahogany Door. 

After the cut scene, head to the "House of the Hero" in windurst walls (G-3). After the cut scene, go back to Tosuka-Porika to finish the mission.

I won't be on until Friday about 1am your time.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

If im on ill do it with ya if you set it all up. Its an easy mision except that the crawlers in that place are strong.. SOme of them can still waste me at 57 ... eek


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

surely it cant be that bad? uzzled:


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Ack! Page 3!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

of your list?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, yes. I can't see your list...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol i meant of your list or the forum the thread is in. If its your list, you haven't be checking


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

made a hefty profit with Grass Cloths. Made them from grass threads which were about 53g each (total 436g) and sold in AH for 10K  sweet (9,564g profit)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


THE TARUS BACK IN TOWNNNNN!!!!!!

Thgats rigth folk sthe tarus back and fully ammoed out to kilL!!!!

Last exam finished 10minutes ago..now after 2 sly pints in the pub i can finally get my *** into gear again on the FF. I have been on a little bi as tidus will tell ya but mainly been helping the ls out with af etc.

Now tho i cant wait to get back to leveling. I camped punisher on full moon with my mate for a coule of hours, we kept the gilsellers dry for 3/4 spawns of punisher and gallant. Got ourselves 2 O.Kotes. a very sweet 2.7mil each. Unfortunately i soent all of mine as soon a s i got it, well Penitants rope at level 60 was1.7mil and elemetal torque was 1.3mil.

I figured i better spend it usefully than waste it XD Time to go camping again tho.l I want me some HQ staves XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DUUUDDDEE!! Great to have you back!  So I need some p/lvling soon dude  care to help an old elvaan?


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

***Bump***


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

damn its been a while....sorry ive been busy trying to get my blm to 60 but failing...every time i get a pt now i dc on it and cant get on.

Having real issues with my ISP guys.

Whats every1 up to?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Big G 

Been lvling my BLM, now up to 24 

Now I need to get keys for Khazam... fun times.

Once I get to 30 I'm gonna do the BRD quest...  Looks fun to be a bard.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

oooh bards are cool. Let orc take you under his wing man ^^ lol.

kahzam keys yeah theyre fun to get. If ya need help and im around ask me mate...just not before i hit 60 cos till then everythings off...4k tnl ; ;


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

shamelessly bumping this....

Started writing a blog of my time in FF, will no doubt stop it soon enough lol.

www.kutu.modblog.com

Whats everyone been up too? I made 62 and finally leveled my whm to 31 lol.

Did a bcnm60 run, got crap drops.... died alot.... figured i need to save for sleepga 2 after another day failing a prequisite quest lol. other than that not a lot been happening.

Buying new car in RL and just found out i failed 2nd year of uni, so not been on a great deal.

P.s couriant any chance on my ele torque back? XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What's it worth to you? 

lol I will send it back today while posting this.

Buying a car in RL? what's RL?


Sorry to hear about Uni... maybe you should cut back on FF?


----------



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

Finally, a freakin thread that's something about something else than computers!!! I have to talk in AL Bhed because of *complicated* situations. Click here and paste my post in the TRANSLATE part and click Al Bhed to English, then "Dnyhcmyda!". Anyways, _E fuhtan ev FFXI luimt pa na-syta ehdu mega Uw (Ev oui'ja hajan bmyoat ed, ed mega y seq uv Sims, yht yh Instant Messanger fedr Multi-World capabilities) frana oui luimt synno yhdudran lrynyldan, ryja y ruica (un syopa, cehla ed'c FF, y vund uv cusageht?). Fuimth'd dryd pa luum? Ur, yht ev cusaputo luimt mega, pinh FFXI vun sa un damm sa ruf du kad y lubo, 'lyica huputo cammc dras rana. Yht E tuh'd mega crubbehk uh-meha. (E fuhtan ev drana fyc y Final Fantasy X-3 dryd kud nydat AO? *Drehgehk hycdo druikrdc* Hehehe. )_


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Cant burn a copy. A its ilegal and B every game has its own codes and as its an online only game you need a copy XD

As for teh marrige part, you can actually get married in the game. Not 100% sure what it entails buta couple fo mates are douing it this month and im ushering so ill let ya know how that goes.

I have freinds on other worlds in the game, its easy to do if you know them. Many friends from "real-life" play on different servers to me.. chose bahamut to play with someone who then quit lol. But hey ^^

As for getting a copy depends where "here" is i guess. Most game stores ifg they dont sell it will be able to get a copy for you tho.

Tidus thanks for the torque, picking it up the now man XD


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

WHo knows what page this was on.

Everyone still alove in teh ff thread?

Im still here, kicked blm to 62, and started investing in my crafts again.

Spent a day questing tele scrolls so booting wood to 60 now, level 39.7 going well so far, lotsa arrows tho to sell which is a downside but esy money heh.

AS for that i have 2 friends getting maried in game tomorrow, gratz to them, im ushering at the wedding so should be a laugh.

ANd i have a friend quiting, very sad to see him go cos ive known him since nearly day 1 but we keep in contact anyway. He is going to WoW and maybe Guild wars so i may get guild wars evenbtually to catch up with him again.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

who's going, plus tell him to send me money


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, I have got THF to 35. Did a bunch of cooking for gil, turned around and spent all the profits expanding my MH storage and did the first three Gobbiebag quests. Also upgraded a couple equipment items, so time to start buying supplies and cooking again... It never ends...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How do you expand the MH? I desparately need that


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Me personally I got BLM to 27... reliased that I need pretty much Invisi and Sneak to do most of the adv. job quests so I am tring to get WHM to 30


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

damn blms 27 we can do the 2-3 dragon anytime then man


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sweet  only thing is I need to do 2-1 and I think I can do 2-3 since my rank points is close to 3 (traded in crystals  )


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In fact we can do it on Tuesday next week  I ahve day off... and on Thursday next week  Then I can start lvling big time 

Decent party of the week:

2x WHM/BLM <-- me, plus some idiot who thinks WHM can hit mobs in dunes ><
1x WAR/MNK
1x WAR/PLD
1x BLM/WHM <-- a good buddy of mine
1x SAM/WAR (i think)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

do 2-1 tomorrow then and we can try 2-3 some time on tuesday if you want ( as in tomroow yeah?)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i cant today, it's the day i have night class so I'm here all day >< maybe tommorrow (wed)?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

sure thing man. ill be about for a short time, got plans and got the static tomrow. see how it goes i guess.

Got my net fixed btw XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

static?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah me orcinus, bandith nekki and i dont know who else are leveling certain jobs together.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ohhhh


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> How do you expand the MH? I desparately need that


There are three MH storage expansion quests. Each one is started by putting a certain kind of bed in your MH. The next time you log in after the Sunday retally, you will get a cut scene from your Moogle. He wants to do something, but requires you to buy him a couple items. You give him the items and he is happy and goes away. About a day later, he "returns" and gives you a safe that is 10 storage positions larger than your current. I did all three, so have my MH storage up to 80 and the three Gobbie quest gave me 15 more slots (45?).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sweet  I guess you need to be a high lvl dude to get them


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

It is based off fame. Not sure how high it needs to be since I have mine maxed. (Load after load of cabbages to Selbina)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol are you a bastokian?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hopefully if windy gets 1sst again this week i can get teh 2nd quest done. Ruddy bastok took 1st eventually this week lol.

Oh tidus we have a home on the web now.

Nice site your sorted me out with!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

the address is blocked (filtered ><) email me the address


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

wonder why it got filtered lol. ill go edit that post.

Just log into FF man, its on the lsmes anyway.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I can find out


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

LOl find out why it got filtered? maybe TSG doesnt like teh site ro something.

basically its teh site you gave me last nyte www.s14.invision free.com/dragonfish take out the space of course.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok tidus, did it send you an emai lto verify your account? i was unsure so i just forced it to aprove ya XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yup i got one 

Apparantly some of the forum webhosts have been spamming other forums, including this one so Techguy put them in the filters.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hmm wierd. well anyway we all set up from what i can see, im admin for em and orc is mod eratig, tho he has no clue what to do, nay make new mods as time goes on etc.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol well I have some experience with the forum type so let me know and I'll help ya out


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

dang that post made no sense, dont try things when your drunk XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I never do... usually I'm out like a light


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol, i do random stuff when drunk XD like try to post stuff >.>"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol must visit ya sometime...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh depends if you can handle the drink.

Looks like me orc, darth, ruvi nekki and sethe are meeting up in newcastle in a few weeks time. Should be interesting anyway.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol oh man, wished i was in the UK now...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh it sure will be fun ill grant you that ^^


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol With you crazy scots?  in Newcastle? I would be suprized if its not


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol im the only scot...nekkis dutch and the rest are english... meh they cant all be perfect i guess


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK... got to 216tnl of lvl 28 with WHM... still lvl 27 with BLM... now stuck in inner horouto as THF9/MNK4 because the WHM with me died because he didn't heal himself... and had 3 magicked bones on him.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Ouch man. RUN!!! lol

Im now blm 65, did my first dyunamis on saturday nyte, was well worth it, sorry for not replying to you tho couriant lol.

Sam 25, just getting warrior to 15 and then im good for a while to work on blm again!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol it's cool. I need to get ethier WHM or BLM up to 30 by sunday... that way I can at least start doing the job quests.


----------



## chas_smith (Oct 18, 2005)

lets just say if FF7 was a eaight year old boy and my penus was cloud then. . ....


oh nvm.........

FF7 IS SOOOOOOO good I love it and am now playing it on a pc  it keeps dieing ramdomly every 30mins - 4 hours BAHHHH but even with that I still play lol it is that good- ^_^ I love you squar soft 

- at the frist part of this thred someone was saying kotor owens FF7 for STory I think not you see kotor would have but then they made kotor2 .......tisk tisk all thing must come to an end sometime lol ummmmmm anyone out there know if FF7 is going to be redone for ps3- as if but if anyone on the bord for ps3 is reading this I can safely say put FF7 back out solely on ps3 and BAM 2000+ more sold


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

FFVII - Advant Childern i think will be on the PS3, but that could be a false rumor.

KoToR is in a different class of RPG. I wouldn't compare the two... but FFVII would get my vote if I did.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh yeah... got lvl 27 on BLM, lvl 28 on WHM and lvl 11 on THF yesterday  with 4 stacks of crystals (2x fire and 2x wind) for synthing and a bucket load of good stuff to sell (cotton threads and bat wings... about 7-10K on the wings )


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

FF7:AC is coming out on PSP not PS3 aparantly, and if i hear abnother person say to put FF7 out on teh PS3 ima kill em all.. SE has explicity stated they will not be doing this... The clip of it on teh PS3 was mearly a tech demo.... Even tho i agree it would be sooooo coooooool..

NIce tidus mate.

I got warrior to 15 and sam to 25 so started on white mage again, its at 34 the now, got invited to the ls manaburn party i think also, so hopefiully doing that later on.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol sweet.

Like i said is was a rumor that i didn't believe nor followed up on.

What's funny is that I read the first post on this and you have put down WAR is 18  I just thought that you are drunk again but reliased that it was for Touv and not Kutu


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh yeah, his warriors 30 tho now i think


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

We'll never get to party huh  lol You brought me into Bahmut and left me to hang on my own... i think i have done pretty well for myself  All I need to do now is to do now is to raise my fame to lvl3 so I can get the gobbiebag. I need it to farm for crystals and threads.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah sorry for that man, been wroking alot on my blm, seems alotta my chars are tied up in statics lol 

when you get 30 fancy leveling bst?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't have BST... I really should do BRD... i picked up a few more songs to add to my collection lol


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol i think my next jobs gonan be brd and bst

Do BST and we can duo/tri our way to 75 slowly lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol that would be cool ... need to get to 30 first...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

easily done man! just stick with it. plus bst is a job ill be leveling alongside everything else (once i get blm to 75 everything else will reallytake off, lotsa statics) so ill be doing BST when i can late at nyte normally when your about


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

help me get to 30


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

You got 30 ^^ i sa you afk last nyte as a level 5 bard XD

Gratz mate ^^ get 37 whm for BST tho XD gonna need it as yous ub job


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol I was thinking about going to lvl 36 so i can have the teleport-<crystal> and make some money lol
Which reminds me... what is the price for the tele scrolls?

Oh yeah I got the RNG now  Yay! now I can do that and be a THF (sub) and I'm almost done with 2-1!

What else... I have the BRD as you know  and I have BST and will be doing SMN quest soon. NIN and SAM will have to wait. In fact I think I will do PLD quest soon too. I have about 5 stacks of Fire, Wind, and Earth crystals so I need to start synthing again lol Once I have made a few stacks of Bronze Ingots I will be selling them in Bastok for double their worth in Sandy lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

would THF/RNG be the best sub?


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Tidus, I used to play some FFXI, and I had a THF Mithra.  From what I read online, the best combo for THF is THF/WAR or THF/NIN.

THF/NIN being the best, since you can us the Ut ability to get you some shadows up, if you're pulling.

THF/WAR is good, because you have higher damage. I loved THF warrior plus SA.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol used to? how come you don't anymore?


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Couple of reasons. 

The main reason, I just haven't had a lot of time lately. I'm thinking about getting back into it, however, that brings me to the second reason.

I don't like the fact that I have to party in order to level up in the game (unless I'm a BST of course  ) Just seems like the game forces you to party, which, can be a lot of fun, depending on if you get a good party or not. The problem is, I've had a lot of instances where I'll wait for an hour to 2 hours to get a party, and then:

1. It break up in 20 minutes.
2. There be people in the party that come with gimped subs, useless subs (can anyone say WAR/WHM or WHM/WAR or PLD/WHM?), ones who just care about damage, damage, damage, instead of working as a team.

Some other reasons as well. I have had some awesome parties in the game.  I mean, I remember one night playing 3 hours straight with the same party, great exp, everyone working as a team, wonderful. But, just seems like these parties are so far, and in between.

Don't get me wrong though, I think it's an awesome game.  I love my Final Fantasy games. I'll probably get back into it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Let Haplo or I know and we'll get you onto our server. Generally the parties here are good. Check this: if i remember correctly 2x WHM (one was me), 2x SAM, 1xTHF or RNG and 1x PLD. The White Mages had nothing to do... lol Regen did its job 

Edited: Poor english grammar... from an english guy


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like a good party.  

I'll probably end up getting back on the game eventually.  Finally got me a laptop, so I can now sit somewhere besides my room to play, lol. Always seemed to be shut up in there. Plus the laptop runs the game better than my desktop, has better specs.

It'd be hard to leave the server I'm on now, because I have my linkshell group I was a part of on there, plus 500,000 gil on my character. lol I did the crawler BCNM with 2 other tarus and we scored Genin Earrings on one of them, and some other good things on others.

Parties are pretty good, just tough when you catch the bad ones after waiting forever to get the invite, you know? Wish they could implement somehow of allowing soloing of mobs for any job, for experience. I like WOW for that reason, but I don't feel like part of a community in WOW.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol since I had the 2x WHM party that's what I try to make  2x WHMs plus 4 dds depending whos available 

Which server are you on?


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

One of my favorite parties to have is 2 BLM's, WHM, PLD, RNG, then the 6th spot can be THF, WAR, or RDM. Those usually do really well, depending on what you are fighting.

I am on Asura. The linkshell leader is a really cool guy. He's a Galka WAR/MNK and MNK/WAR, really good about helping out with missions and all. The linkshell was awesome about that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

... unlike some ls... *stares at halpo* lol


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I went from a great LS that ended up having too many leaders and splitting apart at the seams, to a easy going LS that is, well, boring. All great people, and they help each other, but I think it is just too _nice_...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol i know what you mean


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm... need to make more space kutu... looks like I should be doing BRD again lol i still have like 5 low lvl songs and 5 high ones.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yo Tidus what you saying about me!!! I told you i would help ya if ya asked me. Im just normally chilling in fantajii manaburn party.

Your still on 2-3 rigth? If so post it on teh forums for when you can make it, sunday preferably, and post a time we can blow that dragon up!!! Cant remeber what rank 3 is, but i can solo 3-3 for ya and i know orc will come cos he loves delkfutts tower XD (your going on your whm tho )

Well i got blm to 66 and unlocked sky, took all day and cost me a fortune in items. ZM8 is a real B***H i dcd on it so party only just beat oiit with 5 folkd, it died to a DoT lol, took me 4 attempts at staying connected for the full CS tho.

Going to experience the gods tonight, i feel i may die XD

What else... Fantajii has been pimping behemoth like rotten recently, i got in on 1 kill too. Unfortunately, with the server reset that screwed us over alot yesterday but hey we can still try for it....sill blue gartr people..... if any of ya dont know blue gartr...where ya been  www.theorderls.com propbably one of the most infamous ls's out there.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

tidus why wait for nin and sam? I can nuke the damn things to the hevans for ya!

I soloed sam for 23 folk last week too.

Aim for this week is to get my moldy earing and to try hit 70 blm, then i can pimp matt out and go for 75. Finally cultimating in taking up a new low level job again!

Oh btw whm is 37, no more of that crap! i Sold all of my gear too!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh tidus man the tele scrolls can be quested. Id recomedn it cos theyr expensive

And if your goin gto 36 whm, take it one level farther to 37 and youl never ned ot go back to it lest you get bored XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol i think you've been posting too much  anyways, I think i will stop WHM at 37, so I can concentrate on the others. Once I'm done with leveling Bard, I will turn my attention to NIN and SAM. And SMN... and DRK...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

cool mate, i finished whm forever, only use of it now is to tele-whore myself out for gil lol.

Blm to 75 then go full time on BST and SAM. Thats my plan, eventuallty gonna do rdm asa sub job but not looking forward to that XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol

Made lvl 14 (from 12) within a couple of hours yesterday night. I think I should get THF up to 15 first though... that way i can farm for cotton and silk threads, crystals etc... I ran out of my supply of crystals already ><


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Should I do RNG/THF or RNG/WAR and how should I work in a party? I've haven't seen too many RNGs recently


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah there arent to many rangers around now adays since the patched nerfed there damage output.

I think folk used to go rng/thf to start then do rng/nin when you hit 24 and get access to untsusemi:ichi Be warned tho, ranger i s one expensive job. Arrow spam XD

It is also a very versatile job and can be usefull alot!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, well I can make the arrows so I'm not too bothered about that 

man my party last nite was bad... i died once... and the others at least twice each lol. One masscare was 4 down  I would have survived if i didn;t try to hit the gob when he was doing the bomb toss (he was like 1% hp)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh I think that I may stop BRD for a bit to get the rest of the adv. jobs


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I should get em all, but meh, i will after i finish blm XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol yeah...

Man getting the Chaosbringer was really a pain in the bum. Got killed twice (once as 10WAR and the other as 27BLM) Now I'm in Windy and got the quest for Aspir (Cornette quest helped)... So I was wondering if you have the time to help me and Gaia through the Ruins


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

Never actualy played FF, hear its good though.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> lol yeah...
> 
> Man getting the Chaosbringer was really a pain in the bum. Got killed twice (once as 10WAR and the other as 27BLM) Now I'm in Windy and got the quest for Aspir (Cornette quest helped)... So I was wondering if you have the time to help me and Gaia through the Ruins


What ruins you on about?

You say hunting test answers i will come to windy and decapitate you with my own chaosbringer lol. I gave up and bought mine on the AH cos the drops suck on em. Ill try it tho  Just hook me up on the forums when you wanna do it.

What have i been up too lately....

Well.

Fantajii merged with another ls ProphetzofTruth for dynamis only, under our funky red pearl, dienamis.... not sure about the name tho XD

So Saturday night was Dynamis bastok and OMG we owned it. Though we did have nbearly 3 full aliances going in but still. OWNED it!!! Next up in sandoria, unfortunately no blm af drops from here tho. We cleard bastok in less than 2.5hours i believe and sp[ent the last 1.5hours just farming our butts off. Ended the run with 4 afs dropping. So very good run indeed.

Friday was kirrin runs.... and omg he is a *&^*^$ lol. I died twice before even getting to him, forgot sneak, not good when everything aggros sound nearly lol. but meh! Killed him, then i had to go to work and reset alarm again blah!

This week plan is to exp my blm to 68 before dynamis and see what i can do from there.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol maybe sub a THF15 to get the drops more quicker  I think that all we need is a RDM so RDM/THF shouldn't be too bad


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sub thf? what monstoristy is this! I have um a level 1 thf XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

doh! lol

that's shame... maybe we can gett nekki or ruvi to help


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh ill persuade nekki. Or try at least. If all else fails ill buy you the answeres lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

check in other AHs. The ones in Windy are more than 20K!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

talon03 said:


> Never actualy played FF, hear its good though.


You haven't played any of the FF series?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> heh ill persuade nekki. Or try at least. If all else fails ill buy you the answeres lol.


as long as his RDM is lvl 30 or more...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

why his red mage?

Nekkis a 75 blm he can 1 shot those things... matter of that i can too no doubt.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Unless Gaia is going as a RDM, then he would have to since I would be the WHM. I'm sure Gaia would go as a BLM since that's his highest. My RDM is 7 so I would be aggroed like hell.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

awh 3 mages gate, im sure nekki ahs teh protal pass for that so we dont need 3 mages


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ooooo  sweet. Which is the portal mission/quest again?

Hey man what happen to ya yesterday? No goodbyes or anything  Oh it took me 5 <CWLMST> smegging hours to get the DRK quest completed. I was in Windy and it took me about an hour and a bit to get the 100 kills done, then I changed to BLM (hp was in Bastok) and then fluffed around while trying to get some peeps to do the quest... then I decided to go to finish the DRK quest I warped then went to the place (took me 15 mins)... when I went into Beadeaux I didn't get a cut scene... I was 'What the smeg?' then I reliased in horror... I l left the chaosbringer in my MH >< so i warped back to Bastok to get it but I couldn't find it... IT WAS IN MY STORAGE!!! >< >< >< so I had to run / chocoed back to Selbina to get back to Windy (I finally got 0.2 fishing skill after all this time btw on the boat). because no-one (jap players mostly online and they kept saying that they didn't speak english, even though i was using the auto translator.  ) would give me Tele-Mea. That took me a chunk of time. Finally got back to Windy and then got my Sword back / warped back and then went back to Beadeaux to get the damn quest finished. What made it worse was when i went back the second time, i got off my chocobo too early so I had to use mad sneak skills. I still got aggroed tho ><


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry man i got dcd yesterday and gave up trying to get back in lol.

Ouch man that sucks to do... i always leave important stuff in stoorage by accident lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i kinda wanna do the SAM quest now...  and the NIN


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

SAM quest is easy i can solo the NMs for it, same for NIN.

SAM is a bomb in konschtat highlands, i can blow it up in 3 spells or so, if it doesnt self destruct first. Then a trent in sanctuary of Zi'tah... again easy fight.

NIN is some worm in korolokka tunnel just off of bastok.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sweet 

Yeah I haven't been on for a while because my mother in law was over for the weekend. Hopefully I can get on this week so we can do the quests.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh just look me up man im game.

I been busy lately with work too. Every time i log on after wrok seems i end up going to an event and not doing any exp like i want lol.

Cleared dynamis sandoria (with a few huge trains as someone pulled a statue from the bvattlements - was too hilarious.) and bastok. Doing bastok again tonight. Eventually ill be in line for those damn af legs in there lol. Hope 3 drop, cos we got 3 bard heads in sandy the other night.

Other than that i not done much. Rostrumn pump run on sun, camped behemoth and fafnir last nyte (died right as fafnir spawned, pld had itchy trigger finger XD)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

w00t. Ok i'm addicted to FFV (job system is awesome). I am @ end of karnak and i just can't manage to get out of the castle in 9 minutes (still being able to gain the 3 blue magics, and all the items in the chests + beat boss @ end).
Any strats if you've played that old SNES game?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check www.gamefaqs.com


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Ofcourse I read that this morning...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try www.ffonline.com though it looks like it hasn't been updated at all since May.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

iXneonXi said:


> w00t. Ok i'm addicted to FFV (job system is awesome). I am @ end of karnak and i just can't manage to get out of the castle in 9 minutes (still being able to gain the 3 blue magics, and all the items in the chests + beat boss @ end).
> Any strats if you've played that old SNES game?


Gawd i so need to remeber that now...

Ill go find the snes tomorrow and try it out for ya!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus when we hitting up your BCNM? You wanted to do it the other day, im sorry i didnt make it, net died on me.

Stick something either up here or on the DF forums and ill help if im on. Mainly on after 8pm these days, works a bugger. bar saturday when i got dynamis pretty much right when i log on -.- bah.!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Howmuch a month are yall paying, and I have a Geforce 4MX 64mb Integrated graphics will FFXI be worth it? It seems a world of fun, I liked WoW but eventually it got old, I'm wondering if the FF style will keep me hooked longer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well you wont be lvling as quickly as in WoW... 

It's only $13 a month with $1 for each other character. Usually you get a free month trial. The video should be ok, but you may suffer some lag. If you do get it, let us know and we will get you a world pass to our server, that way we can help you along

Haplo... sorry dude, i've been busy too >< but managed to get 15THF. only 143 tnl


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

World pass? So not all servers are open to normal subscribers?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You don't choose which server if you did it yourself. We will have to get you a pass to get to 'our world'


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

OK I see.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oooo i'm in 5 figure posting now


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

FFV: I'm @ temple of ancients and I am able to learn the blue magic "L5 Doom" and "Aero 2" but I can't get the next page (page 256 i think) to appear so I can learn that 'flute' spell.
What gives?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you mean library of ancients?


Head into the library and go up to the second floor, if you examine the pot here you will heal HP & MP fully. On the top floor there are three books on the ground, examining the one on the right triggers a battle, different pages correspond to different enemies here. Page 32 can teach a Blue Mage Aero 2, Page 64 can teach a Blue Mage L.5 Doom and Page 256 can teach a Blue Mage Moon Flute so it's a great 
battle to learn some new skills. Now return to the first floor and go down 
the stairs on the left. Head up and the bookshelf moves out of your way. 
Step into that little hole in the shelf above you to move it back. Run right 
and go down through the two holes to reach the ladder. Climb it and go up to 
the right, the shelf will automatically move. Walk across the top of the 
shelves and examine the far right wall to move it again. Go down the stairs 
and check the shelf with the crack in the floor to reveal a hole. Drop down 
the hole then head right at the fork to find a chest with an 'Ether' in it. 
Now take the door at the bottom of this room. Descend the stairs and climb up 
the ladder next to the opening. Examine the books at the top to reveal a 
secret opening. Head through and walk along the tops of the shelves until you 
reach a book at the end. Be sure you're fully healed then examine the book.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Couriant update:

Got MNK to 10 and still soloing to lvl 11 before partying in dunes (yuk) to 20. Next up, WAR to 30 or 40 so then i don't have to worry about lvling THF/RDM/PLD etc until lvl 60 for those...

Also... hmm... I miss playing bard... and my whm is at 30 so that would be good...  But I'm going to get white mage to 36 first... then start the Couriant Express


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah library. I can never get the page 256 to appear in battle.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

maybe there is some battle you need to do...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well supposedly it is supposed to appear after I have seen/fought the other pages (in the same battle sequence), but all i see is page 32 and 64. usually 64 dies after a couple hits. I really wish i could get 256 to popup. gotta love that blue magic.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol

well, I wish i can help you...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I posted on 2 FF forums. The one you recommended and then another one. I had to go through hell to register for the one you recommended -_-
Thank goodness I have a subdomain email.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

FFOnline? I think they are dead and gone IMO.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IDK it has some recent posts on there.. but i'm not getting any replies xD
On alotta sites about FF ive seen so far theres only a few people who hang out in the "retro" sections and there aren't many posts/topics.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm.. insteresting. I know the site itself hasn't been updated since july so...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hopefully I'll be able to get this Bl.Magic, if not o well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Final+Fantasy+V+forum


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Couriant update:
> 
> Got MNK to 10 and still soloing to lvl 11 before partying in dunes (yuk) to 20. Next up, WAR to 30 or 40 so then i don't have to worry about lvling THF/RDM/PLD etc until lvl 60 for those...
> 
> Also... hmm... I miss playing bard... and my whm is at 30 so that would be good...  But I'm going to get white mage to 36 first... then start the Couriant Express


37 man you want 37 

Well its been a while.

World of pain ben hitting me at woprk literally, hardly played as of late with my exams coming up soon.

Good to see your thinking of joining too IX.

Ok whats been going on... I am now 15k tnl to level 70.... me and maat are going on round 3 (its like a prolonged rocky film....i will win eventually) I failed twice already, he fast and strong >.>"

Cleared 3/4 of the main city dynamises as of late ls events have been lacking, tlooks like they picking up again this week however so should be good.

Other than that ive been doing nowt just working myself to the end ; ; Days off at the moment *phew*

Tidus man i guess ill see you around in game eventually lol. Check up on the Dragonfish forums btw, i been doing some modifications to it as i go each day lol.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I been trying out my copy of FFV but it wont work >.>" GAH!

TBH i onlways liked ffshrine for info, hope it helps http://www.ffshrine.org/ff5/ff5.php


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Dude u gotta get it to work. The job/abilities system is AWESOME!.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I know, i played it years ago on the SNES.

Right nowe id settle for getting my pc to work... disk defragged it last nyte now it wont boot up.....thinking its f-disk time again >.>"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ouch ><


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Been away for a while. Haven't played a lot either. Did level BLM to 20 and WHM to just below 20. Wanting to get WHM to 37 to so I never have to level it again (boring and a pain) and so I can do Tele's. Like BLM. May take it up for a while.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey thoey! Do blm, its so fun... my only job past 40 atm, and i love it! as for whm get it to 37 and ditch it. I hate the thing too >.>"


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

WHMs are not that all bad... You'll need them for your battles with NCMNs etc right? ^^


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Heh true you need em. But still i hate it


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Dude where have you been?

I was still waiting for the help with SAM. I had the whole day off yesterday and you didn't come on


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i was working yesterday, and uni. 

I got on at like midnight my time to get dragged to dynamis ; ;

Sorry man, not been on much lately, works and uni stuff to do


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I hear ya buddy. I'm not even getting much time myself. Yesterday was a one off, because of snow.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah ive been kinda busy too. Busy working and playing FF lol.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I finally got BST this past weekend and I'm really enjoying it. It's difficult in the beginning, but it gets easier as you get used to it.
As far as WHM goes, I'd play it over WAR any day (My main is MNK).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ketsueki13 said:


> As far as WHM goes, I'd play it over WAR any day


Amen 

BST wasn't that hard to get, just time consuming.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Theres a phrase i like to associate with BST

Take a raise 1, welcome to a BST world XD

Ima do BST shortly i think, require some solo play rather than the tight restrictions pts make you use. Plus its the only job ive seen be able to handle 2 IT links and survive XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So how would you suggest to lvl BST by soloing?


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Most BST solo or duo, from what I can tell. Usually with a WHM sub. I'm currently leveling it with WHM, but my partner is leveling it with BRD for the songs and CHR bonus. For solo, WHM is probably best at least to start out.
The hardest thing about BST is basically that it's a job you need to practice. You have to get used to searching for replacement beasts as you have one fighting, and you also have to get used to reacting quickly to your beast turning on you.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I assume yall are talking about FFXI.
Please explain BST, BLM etc. Are they classes? Jobs? What  ?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

BST = beastmaster, BLM = black mage, whm = white mage, BRD = bard, NIN=ninja, sam= samurai, rdm = red mage. PLD = paladin, war = warrior, SMN = summoner, THF = thief, MNK =monk, DRG = dragoon. 

Basically we all too lazy to type the real name.

For bst i believe that WHM is the real only viable sub job in the end. Else it involves lots of downtime. also lot of areas require sneak at all times, so BRD wouldnt give you that ability. Though the CHR bonus would be good.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

BRD is probably only useful in higher levels in a duo.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I can see it being usefull, maybe ill mess about with it when i do BST


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Makes sense, all familiar names now


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh yeah. Couple of more months and we get new jobs too.

Blue mage and what looks like 2 more unanounced jobs yet.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh yeah... since when a blue mage has been in FFVIII and FFX?


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

What jobs have you heard rumors of? I've heard Blue Mage (confiirmed), Pirate, and Dancer...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Blue mage is confirmed, pirate dancer and gunner are the rumours im hearing everywhere i look.

I like the idea of gunner perhaps but seems like a glorified ranger tbh. Pirate would be good, dancer mhmm. i dont like playing support job like that too much.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Blue mage was in FF6, strago he owned!

I want a job like realms. Draw the mob XD


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Aww they don't even have Blue Mage yet? 
Those r the coolest (cept when you gotta waste a phoenix down to learn a spell).


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

heh. I never really liked them tbh.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> Blue mage is confirmed, pirate dancer and gunner are the rumours im hearing everywhere i look.
> 
> I like the idea of gunner perhaps but seems like a glorified ranger tbh. Pirate would be good, dancer mhmm. i dont like playing support job like that too much.


pirate dancer? hmm I wonder what kind of moves they will have...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Dancer i invision as being like th dance job from FFX-2 completely useless XD

Pirate maybe a thf/war kind of outlook.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well dancer wasn't all that bad... though most of the stuff is covered by bard anyways (buffs)

oh, I will be home early now (like 6-7pm your time) so I would appreciate the help to get the SAM, NIN etc and if you can get the others together for 2-3  oh I do want to get to Rank lvl 5, so then i can get my airship pass. At lealst it will save me a ton of time going back and forth from Windy to Dunes or where ever I need to go


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I was hearing dancer was going to kinda do enfeebles and be like the opposite of bard...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm... that would be interesting... dcr/brd...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

WoW I really should get that game.. But the $$... Sooooo tempting.
Airship? Rank lvl 5 that must take awhile to get to but airship... YAY


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

A long as you get a lot of time on the game, it will be worth it


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks like only the Blue Mage is going to be new


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

iXneonXi said:


> WoW I really should get that game.. But the $$... Sooooo tempting.
> Airship? Rank lvl 5 that must take awhile to get to but airship... YAY


Nah rank 5 CAN be obtained at level 30 ( with a lotta help) Tidus man find me when im on and ill help you! I can solo just about the whole thing bar the 2-3 dragon!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

How long does leveling take in FFXI if you have friends?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Leveling can take a while to get a job to 75. Average sort of ex once you get used to partying is about 5-6k an hour.

Im level 70 now and there is 34k or so to level.... it jumps a lot. They say when you hit 62.7 you have done half the exp to 75 ^^

Its half the fun of it tho.

Its also not like osm eother online games where you can get a higher player to kill stuff for you and you get the benefit. Once things are a certain number of levels below the highest person they stop giving out exp for the party.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I know in WoW if I am a person in a party with one other guy, (two man party) and the two of us take on a monster 10 levels higher than the stronger guy (he does most the work) it'll level me tons.
So you say this wont work?
What about a party working together to kill monsters faster, will I benefit or not really?

Is there really any easy way out this time or is it hardcore training (I'm used to FFV where I could just caste fire2 on all guys and they die, get exp fast; WoW-let my friends get the exp for me lol)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nope fraid SE makes you work yourself.

Unles you play as Beastmaster too, you are pretty much confined to partying as a lot of jobs dont have great solo potential. may get 100-120 a kill with 3 minutes downtime to rest up, but i can currently pull 8k an hour, sometimes even higher if i pt. ^^


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Sounds tough heheh.

How does the EXP system work really? Like party exp sharing, monster lvls?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Theres a set amount per mob dependign on the mobs level in relation to the highest party members level. Not sure exactly tbh.. Generally 150-200 a kill. Can get boosts in it tho by killing stuff fast enough to chain the monsters together. Hence my max so far is 400 or so a kill.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh!
XP is based upon highest party member's level. In WoW it is by your level, but exp is shared between higher level and lower level. Higher level guy will not gain exp, lower level guy will usually level up every couple kills. Ez lol but I guess each game has their own advantages. FF has the whole FF-ness to it xD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> Nah rank 5 CAN be obtained at level 30 ( with a lotta help) Tidus man find me when im on and ill help you! I can solo just about the whole thing bar the 2-3 dragon!


lol every time i get a chance to be on when you are on in the evening* you are not there, take like a week or two ago. I had a day off school and you weren't on. >< Actually I will be home hopefully when you are home in the evening* and after christmas, I will have the whole week off ^ ^ so we can party like its 1999. Oh yeah, if you get this b4 say 6pm* try to get the others to help too 

Actually thinking about it, i would like to get the other advanced jobs.... if you think we can get the DRG, SMN (well the ruby at least), SAM, and NIN in 4 hours 

As for exping in parties, you should have ppl in your party that is only one lvl difference (as in 6 ppl that is either lvl 10 or lvl 11 for example) to benefit from the exp, which is between 200-250 (rarity) exp. and with the empress band you can get 50% extra on top, so you can get a maximum of 375exp on one mob!  And that's saying something.

* GMT Timezone 

(o.(o.(o.o).o).o) <- Utsusemi: Ichi
|
(o.o).o)(o.o)(o.(o.o) <-----


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hah nice utsu drawing 

Ill see if anyone is willing to help man. As for getting all those things in 4 hours youl be pushed. The ruby sucks to drop. And drg you need an egg or some thing for. Sam and nin though if you have done the leg work for i can beat the NMs up easily.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, what legwork? I haven't even got the SAM or NIN quests yet.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Activate the quests and ill nuke the mobs out  its alota running about for nin


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Even tho yall arent near a nooby level, yall would still be able to help me if i got a world pass right?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah plus im heading to n00bsvilee soon again anyway, i got some 2nd jobs that im leveling very slowly. Wars only 15 need to level it before i do sam again >.>

We can kit you out dont worry.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well time to do some begging, sounds fun. Guys @ my school seem to like it to. Since I couldn't find any privies I'll have2 go official. :up:


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

MAAT OWNED FINALLY! 3rd time luck! that is all.... bring on 75.

Sorry i didnt helop ya tonight couriant i had my heart set on maat .

Im off all day sunday with nothing but prommyvion to ocupy my time and most of monday too(early evening my time that is). If you activate the quests and for sam get the 2 items, steel and twig in norg, i can kill you teh NMS.

As for the 2-3 foght man need to organise that in advance really, everyones so busy getting CoP done for diablos.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

thats cool I know that you need to get them organized


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Im off on thirsday if you wanna try then? I can slo do the sam and nin quest then. Just depends when your on i guess. I dont think i have plans bar exping to 71.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ok, well i should be on about no later than 7PM GMT. Though it's my final on that day and i'm usually done by 3PM GMT


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok i skipped ahead (didnt read all the post) but ff8 is the best ever. (besides squall being totally hoooot) it had the best story line i think. ff9 I liked the story line but didnt like the whole monkey thing going on. Even though they were suppose to be teens they looked like they were little kids. Just my opinon tho = ))


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'll have to play that one next.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

ff8 or 9?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol you and squall again...

FFX has the best story though. Very thought out.

(psst... I'm still playing FF8 on the PC... never really completed it on my own yet >< )


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

never Tidus? 

I agree 9s story was cool i just hated the characters, not a huge fan of set character states. tho Vivi owned!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

never. I had found a save file on the net and kinda spoiled it for me.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

yes 10 was a good story liine, but im a girl so it helps when the charc. are hot right?..lol
I played ffx-2 made me mad! I dont like it. I wont spoil it for you, but man! although ff8 had some great scenes. The last ending scene is well worth the play of the game i think.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

definatley.

i still haven't completed FFX-2 yet... i keep getting distracted. Maybe i will go and do some today.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

yes you go and do that ^^

Tatics who would play that game? Personally I've never played but ive seen my nephew play and i dont get it. All they do if fight from one scene to another. From what I could see there was no story line, but fighting?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol maybe after i play FFXI


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Tactics advanced (haven't played it) but from videos/screenshots it looked like golden sun. I thought that game was pretty cool bein a final fantasy fan.

Is X-2 really as bad as I've heard :-/ ?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

omgoodness you have to get it. The starting scene alone is worth it!! and on a side note..Ive seen some trailors of FF7:ac and wooo do they make cloud look hooooot!!
but thats just me?..lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Advent Children was pretty good but I don't want any spoiling going on in this thread.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

um whos spoiling? and you know that its not release here..so how did you watch it...?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

In japanese 

I mean I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

i know that was sarcasdic...I havent spoiled nothing

omgosh! final fantasy 12 demo is out!! has anyone played? Just heard myself.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Havent played the 12 demo yet, heard it looks good but the battle sequences are rather poor.

Ill still buy and play it though!


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Got my WHM to 38 and have the four primary tele's. For the most part the quests were easy, I solo'd them, but did have to ask a bunch of questions. And it is really quite profitable. I have put a couple hours a day the last three days and have raised my bank account over 210K gil...  I like it better than cooking.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

What is a good amount of money for a normal FF player. In runescape once you make 1 mil GP things slow down from there, and 200k doesn't seem so much as it used to be. Once you got alot of money you could pretty much merchant it to make more, it was getting the first mil that always took the effort. So howmuch time/effort is 200k gil worth?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

If its your first job you always tend to struggle to make the gil as fast as you need. 

For me the first million took ages to get, now i just craft 15minutes crafting nets me about 150k profit when it sells. Then again if you wanna be the best of the best in your job the uber items are like 20mil per ingrediant so it takes a long time to get it.

Ill admit that once you get more than a million 200k seems not alot, but it still hurts the wallet.

What have i been up too? Hmm... blm is ow 72, wearing my errant gear and trying to get a dragon talon from my ls for a 50:50 which means itd cost me only 3million rather than 8 or 9. Desperately going for 73 but failing right now. 

Cleared all 4 cities bar windurst in dynamis atm, and been camping some random NMs. Pretty much all i been doing bar making lots and lots of darksteel.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I've really gotta get this game. Yall keep making it sound better. How is blue mage class (or did it not come out yet?)


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Blue mage doesnt come out untill Treasures of art urgahn comes out.

Expected about march timeish.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

What does Kupo mean?
The moogles always say that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Means anything you want... we don't understand it, but the characters do... lol


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Wasnt Kupo a nut or something in one of the earlier games? And the moogles love nuts or something wierd.

But yeah who knows really what it means.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah... in FFIX they do


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'll ask Krile to translate.  lol


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Anyone find FFX-2 to be the "chick flick" of games?.. 

I've had it for some time, but never played it.. Sheesh, it's full of "girlie" stuff.. 
costume changes, singing, dancing,.... Romance.
"My Nooji Wooji.." Huh Wha?... 

FFX was ok but this is weird. Is this what girls want in games?.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol yeah it was kinda 'girlie'... but it's fun nevertheless


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Finished it at level 52... Started over with my skills, but , Aw man... Why at level 2 again.. Couldn't I be "super" at level 52 still?...

Ah well, this time I'll cheat to level 99 and see how that works out. 

Any idea if they still learn abilities at level 99?...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah they do. It will go by AP.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Meh X-2 had that dress sphere thing, it was interseting anyway, i liked teh dark knight costumes and the gunner was a pretty sweet way to do a whole whack of damage.(believe you could do 9999 on every hit of the limit break/weaponskill/overdrive/iforgotwhatx-2smovewascalled) 

At the end i had everything mastered except the dance sphere, i just never could seee ap point too it XD


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Special Dressphere 

Dance helped if you needed to blind multiple enemies


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Super-D-38 said:


> Anyone find FFX-2 to be the "chick flick" of games?..
> 
> I've had it for some time, but never played it.. Sheesh, it's full of "girlie" stuff..
> costume changes, singing, dancing,.... Romance.
> ...


It's about time they have a girl hero. Guys always get all the credit.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

A girl hero?... Thats fine, just the game itself was just.... I don't know... Girlie.

Tomb Raider had a good girl Hero.. (Heroine).. 
Tough, action, and killed many guys.. but come on.. Dance your way to victory? 

Maybe Laura Croft was popular because of her... Two big.... (CWLMST) Guns, yeh... Guns. 

FFX-2 just seemed too, soft, I guess... Dancing, costumes, romance... Not really what I see as an adventure RPG..


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

lol..There really wasn't much dancing..The first clip wasnt even her. I just wished it ended better.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I know this is a final fantasy thread but since it's on topic. Metroid has a female as the main character.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Thats too far off topic Neon... Get out right now!!!... 

 can't play those they are Nintendo... OK, I could have, but chose not to.. Never got hooked on Metroid.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Welp, got my last tele scroll. Only died three times in Fei'Yin sneak/invising around to find the stupid chest. Dropped from 41 to 40 WHM/20 BLM. But I should be able to get that level and the 42 I need to use the scroll soon. Then I will have all the tele's, but need to switch to BLM as it is maxed at 20. 

Argh... Kazham again...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

At least you have them, I'm stuck with only Holla. I cant seen to raise windy fame to get the mea one. In fact does selling the cornettes to the dude in windy raise bastok or windy fame?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oh btw Kazham looks much better than Garliege Citadel....


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyway who got 100 percent on X-2? I got like 70. I couldnt find alot of things. Of course I was just interested in finding out if she found tidus..lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not yet. I haven't played it in so long.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus, the following is from a post on my LS webpage:

For those of you too lazy to check Allakhazam (I am, but then again, I haven't refromatted my HDD/reinstalled FFXI and therefore have not much else to do), I have decided to compile their information on how to easily and relatively painlessly max out your fame in Sandy, Basty, Jeuno, and Rabao. Yes, it's the CABBAGE RUN(tm). Except, let's look at it a bit more closely.

THe quest calls for you, the PC, to get Meylon, the NPC in Selbina (tending sheep), either 5 pieces of La Theine Cabbage, 3 pieces of Millioncorn, or 1 piece of Boyhada Moss. He will give you 100g, 120g, and 600g, respectively.

Convenience-wise, the Moss is the easiest and fastest. Why? Because it stacks to 12 and you can use the following macro, shamelessly ripped from J. Random Post: 
"line1: /targetnpc 
line2: /item "Boyahda Moss" < t > " 
However, at last check in the AH, they were 8k and only three stacks were available. That's a loss of... lessee... 600*12=7200... 800g per stack. Not Good Eats(tm)(Sorry, Mr. Brown).

The most common method of doing this quest is La Theine Cabbage(hence the name, "Cabbage Run"), when Basty or Sandy control the Zulkheim region... which is usually. However, the cabbage can also become expensive. I don't remember how much each cabbage were, though I suspect 24g, but I lost some money on submitting 5 stacks (60), which is a return of 1200g for more than that spent. (In case the language is confusing, and using the value up there, that means a loss of... 4*5=20... 120*12= 1440... 240g per stack of Cabbage.)

Reviewing these others and pondering for a while, I've begun to suspect that Millioncorn might be the answer. Relatively cheap, less needed per iteration of quest, likelihood of actually breaking even, it has haunted me for the last half hour as the One, True Way(tm)(Sorry, Mr. Tolkien) to maxing yon fame in them thar' hills. In fact, so enamored of this possibility, let me give you a link on how to obtain this delicious foodstuff that you cannot actually eat and fill your belly... as binary bits are not very filling and may cause indigestion when the circuitry react with stomach acid.

%%%%%%%%%%%

As this is not the only easily reiterated quest to leveling your fame (I can think of the fact that Windy has reiterable quests, as well...), I invite other linkmates to contribute their knowledge and experience in this endeavor for lower NPC prices. And quests. And funnier NPC dialogue. And...

-We are sorry to have inconvenienced you. The excessive author has been sacked for being unable to actually finish what she was saying. We return you to your regular programming.-

From your Neighborhood-Friendly Angel of Information and Odd Puns: Contribute!

Also:

I was wandering around Bastok and stepped into Harmodios' Music shop...When Bastok is in first place, they sell Coronettes for approximately 220-260 gil a piece, depending on your fame. That is about 16 for the price of 2 on the auction house! And, you can keep trading them to the npc in WindyWalls with very little npc chat ( which is what makes the bastore sardine quest so annoying) and no zoning.

And:

I have become a Millioncorn fan. Yesterday I did 2 runs during my travels, and here are my results.

Before doing the Millioncorn, I was only able to access the first two Gobbie Bag quests, making my Jeuno fame = 4.

I tried two different things -

1. I went to the regional vendor in Bastok and bought 12 stacks from him. Each Millioncorn (for me) was 48gil. So I'm losing 8gil per transaction of Millioncorn. For 12 stacks, thats a total of 8x12x12 = 1152 gil = roughly the cost of taking a chocobo from Lower Jeuno.

2. THEN - I decided to try the grocer in my hometown, San D'Oria. I don't know if it was because I had moderate fame, but Millioncorn was only 44gil each (4gil loss per transaction). 12 stacks, 4x12x12 = 576.

Needless to say I was shocked to find out that after trading 24 stacks of Millioncorn, I was able to complete the remaining 4 gobbie bag quests (making my bag a whopping 60 items woohoo!) and do the avatar quest in Bastok (where I know I had absolutely 0 fame to start out with). Making my Jeuno fame at least 6 and my Bastok fame = 6?!? (that can't be right... I think somepage.com is letting me down again) - I was too tired to check with the NPCs to get an accurate reading.

I'm beginning to suspect that if your home town is San D'Oria or Bastok and you have little or no fame there, START with the regional vendor for they will be the cheapest. But once you have raised your level of fame a couple of levels, start checking with the grocer at your home town, you may find that you'll be getting more return for your sheep food.

Hope those help...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah, I use that site for WoW also.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Bump


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Are you guys still playing this? No updates in several weeks. I have WHM up to 44, BLM to 27. Getting ready to get my first AF piese, the WHM Hammer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's been a while. I got most of my low lvl jobs bar nin (1) and smn (7) to 11. I have been leveling SAM up (18 or 19 right now). I think SAM will be my main melee... Bard will be my main mage


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow it certainly has been a while, havent dropped off the face of the edge.

Not been playing as much, started working full time again which is seriously anoying, when i am on now it seems i have 10majilllion things i have promised to help out on lol.

My blms now 74, well 73 again after losing like 20k exp in 2 days but meh.

Left my hnm ls - the drama! The timezones were too conflicting for me tbh, but i wont go into it now. Dynamis i have xarcy access ^^ w000t.

Basically just chilling out now, a few EU friends and I have taken the liberity to form as roving band asn make an EU hnm shell. Going well so far, a week after we started and did our first pop items we took out genbu with opur meagre 18, unprepared folk.

www.konohals.com is our site if anyone is interested in us btw.

As for that not been up too much, just trying to occupy myself really ^^.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haplo210 said:


> Not been playing as much, started working full time again which is seriously anoying, when i am on now it seems i have 10majilllion things i have promised to help out on lol.


 That's right buddy  I should be home about 2:30 - 3:00PM (7:30PM GMT) cause i got my test to do.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

We will hit it up later on then. Exping atm ^^


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been playing BF2 so much it's taking almost as much time as MMORPGs (so i haven't been playing any mmo games). Ranks have got me hooked (as crazy as statting up).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Finally some justice:


RMT Countermeasures

Since the end of last year, item values have risen astronomically on all Worlds due to the manipulation of prices by a small percentage of the player base. The development team and the GMs carried out a detailed investigation of this problem, and discovered the existence of a group using illicit methods to produce large amounts of gil that are later sold in the real world (Real Money Trading). We would like to take this opportunity to outline the measures that have been taken to correct this issue.

Based on the results of this investigation, more than 700 accounts among those found to be involved in large-scale RMT operations have been terminated. We will continue to monitor accounts suspected of dealing in gil created or obtained in an unfair manner.

Thanks to these measures, more than 300 billion gil has been removed from circulation, and the overly inflated prices of items have begun to fall to more realistic levels.

Furthermore, emergency maintenance has already been performed on all worlds for the purpose of implementing RMT countermeasures. This maintenance took place over two stages, starting on January 17th.

As has been previously stated, acts of RMT will not be tolerated in FINAL FANTASY XI, and any violations of the user agreement will be dealt with severely. We would like to assure our players that all efforts are being made to ensure a fair playing experience.

We hope to have your continuing understanding and cooperation in creating a Vana'diel that everyone can enjoy.

(02/09/2006)

From Final Fantasy XI Offical Site


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Wish Jagex would feel the same about runescape. Too bad all Jagex wants is money.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Maybe they are behind it... hmm?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

The world may never know.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

o.0 said:


> Anyway who got 100 percent on X-2? I got like 70. I couldnt find alot of things. Of course I was just interested in finding out if she found tidus..lol


Heh i think if you got 100% you get the "Good" ending where she found him.. Iono i only got mine at 90 odds. ; ;


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

100% is perfect ending.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

WHM to 47. Been doing tele's to raise money and then investing that into Goldsmithing. While an expensive skill at upper levels, this is actually quite a good money maker at low levels. Making bronze and brass ingots which sell for 30-50K per stack on my server.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Oooh someone @ school mentioned FFXI recently, I gotta go find him again and see howmany people he knows play it so maybe I can convince my parents but sadly BF2 is getting expensive meh - expansions and boosters =O


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

THoey said:


> Making bronze and brass ingots which sell for 30-50K per stack on my server.


 which ones? the brass ingots?

the bronze are 10K on Bahamut. Though that;s likely to change


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

iXneonXi said:


> Oooh someone @ school mentioned FFXI recently, I gotta go find him again and see howmany people he knows play it so maybe I can convince my parents but sadly BF2 is getting expensive meh - expansions and boosters =O


if anything, wait until the expansion is out. It will have 2 new jobs and more areas.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

OK, good idea. Now to come up with convincing words.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> which ones? the brass ingots?
> 
> the bronze are 10K on Bahamut. Though that;s likely to change


Sorry, actually I was talking both. I can't remember the order at the top of my head, but either broze were 30K a stack and brass 50K or the other way around.

Man, trying to get a party for a 47 WHM / 23 BLM is getting difficult. I got a party finally after 1.5 hours last night. It lasted about an hour or so and then disbanded. Thirty more minutes of no party and I decided to call it a night. I didn't even do any tele-taxiing as I was afraid I would miss an invite. So, I didn't level up and didn't make any money. I know. Build a party, but there weren't any tanks available.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Hmmm... Sounds like you guys are losing interest in this game. 

I finally got WHM to level fifty and did G1. I also got my bank up over 1 million for the first time. Don't get me wrong, I have made lots of money through cooking and taxiing in the past, but it's the first time I have had that much at one time and had almost everything I need for the moment. I thought of buying Erase, but then I would be broke again, so I am getting my LS interested in doing some BCNM's to get it. 

Went back to playing BLM for a while. Almost to level 29 with it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i dont get much time with it now. Got a few jobs up... PLD is my current (lvl 12)


----------



## Senryi (May 27, 2005)

The best way to get back into the FFXI game, if you are getting bored or are at a point where leveling is BORING as crap and take forever, i suggest starting the missions or doing some of the quests that are long an require a lot of people (Eco-wars) also taking crafts up and trying that for awhile. you may also just like to try and find an LS or a static (a LS that partys together). Also if you are REALLY bored you can always farm. Oh and there are three new jobs coming out with the ToA expansion pack.


----------



## thegreatjmat (Feb 25, 2006)

what is the most valuable Final Fantsy game??? in $$$


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Probably 7.

But the real valuable game? Legend of Mana... wasn't mass produced and 2nd hand copies are selling in game stores as much as $70


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, I am working on leveling BLM now. I think I am up to 33. But, because of playing that so much, buying scrolls and equipment, and not taxiing as much, I am back down to the 400K area. Oh well, that's why I earned the money in the first place.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mines to 27. That was my main and took me about 4 months to get there 

WHM is done at 37. but man the spells are expensive. But my problem is that I dont have time to do runs and I don't have a high enough melee to do nms ><


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus, it is very much worth it for you to get WHM to 42 and complete all the quests for the teleport scrolls. I can make an easy 50K an hour doing taxi's. Just sit in Lower Jeuno listening for shouts, invite, teleport, warp back. Now, some people make that much crafting or farming, but they also need to buy supplies and then wait for the items to sell. I just sit there, chat to LS mates and make money.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah I know... I should do that... but I'm on the verge of cancelling FFXI because it's kinda ruining my marriage. Not too much mind, but it is in a way. And once i'm out of school i probably won't have time to play anymore


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Sorry to hear that, and RL is more important. Thing is, if you cancel FFXI, but don't make the effort to reprioritize, something else will just take it's place. Take care of business...


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Im still here ^^.

75 blm + merits, rank 9-2, been working on ranks, finding it hard to keep updating everything sorry.

If i dont post here find me over on ffxi_kutu.livejournal.com.

HOws everyones play going?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well you know about me kutu 

and THoey... it's all good right now... but being 27 *this year* and have a married life does tend to pull away from the fun things like games.  I do play some, but not as much as I'm used to.. I'm sure that its part of growing past 25... next i will be in a robe and slippers and be outside on a rocking chair...


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm back. STILL unable to get a copy of FFXI. I however, still have a copy of FFX. So I suppose it's a good thing. PS2's dead though. Or one of the parts is, since it can still come on. Only thing it can read now is memory cards. Dang it! I wanna play FFX! I'll have to go through the entire game again though..I got to the point where Seymour keeps killing me with that stone thingy or whatever it was?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds like you need to try a CD/DVD lens cleaner


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> well you know about me kutu
> 
> and THoey... it's all good right now... but being 27 *this year* and have a married life does tend to pull away from the fun things like games.  I do play some, but not as much as I'm used to.. I'm sure that its part of growing past 25... next i will be in a robe and slippers and be outside on a rocking chair...




What are you trying to say, Young'n???

< damn kids > GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

I did. I used CD/DVD lens cleaner and it still wouldn't work properly. I'm thinking that the lens thingy might need to be replaced.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you haven't sent it to SONY yet, you may get a free repair from it.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> If you haven't sent it to SONY yet, you may get a free repair from it.


Even if the warranty's voided? Not much of a chance of getting it repaired is there? The idiot I bought it from must've gotten the damn warranty voided when I noticed that there was tape strip that was on the back was missing.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

>< yeah... he may have attempted to repair it too like most people did... or put a mod chip in.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Aw hell. I wanted to play FFX again. Damn idiot. That's really annoying, since I paid 161 dollars for the thing.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well there is no harm in calling and see what they say. I think worse case the price for repair is $50.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

True. I'll try then and see what they say.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Got to play for a while on Saturday. Had a pretty decent party in Crawlers Nest and made two levels BLM. Only had one death (me) when a crawler linked. Tried sleeping the link, then we started getting beat up, and MP was low, I used 2HR and started blasting out cure spells. Too much hate, so I died. Guy I was saving felt bad and gave me 500K for my troubles. Hey, whom am I to turn down half a mil from someone with too much money.

Last battle of the party and we had a crawler pop at the beginning of a battle. Again I slept it, we started getting beat up again, so I 2HR'd again. But this time I just started blasting the bugs. Got a lot of hate, but let them keep me alive. Took them both down and barely survived. BLM Tank... Hehehe...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mna... i wish someone would give me 500K... >< .....< < looking at haplo.... lol


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> mna... i wish someone would give me 500K... >< .....< < looking at haplo.... lol


Lawl ok, come back when i have 500k for myself :F


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

So, everyone tired of the Easter event yet? I did all my egg shopping / trading and then got out of town. Got all three equiping eggs (+1 MP, +1 HP, +1 Singing) and all three furnishings. Between that and buying new scrolls and equipment for BLM, I spent over a million in a couple days. Need to make some time and do some more taxi'ing. 

Got BLM to 39. Once I get to level 40 going to schedule some LS BCNM's to get my erase scroll for WHM....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh I never told you THoey. I'm leaving FFXI. I have more important things to take care of and I don't have time to play anymore.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Well, I have to post as I can't leave this thread with 666 posts.

 

Got BLM to 40. Been working the quests to get D2. Pain in the butt to get enough Windy fame when Bastok was in last place so no coronette's for sale. 

Yeah, Tidus, you mentioned leaving. Sorry to hear it. But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol the moydaa moss helps with windy fame too

Yeah it was fun... i'm still going to do some stuff for my ls offline but other than that... im done. I've sold most of my things already.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

THoey said:


> Well, I have to post as I can't leave this thread with 666 posts.


Yeah that was the second time of the day i saw 666


----------



## Raziel_ (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure it this is still on Final Fantasy (not having read the other 44 pages) but for me FF8 has the best storyline and the best gameplay.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know about that... FFX seems to be the better to me 

And yes, it's still a FF thread  any FF


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

FFX is one of my favorite games, played FFX-2 and didn't like it as much, but I have played FFX alot, had like 6 saves, never get bored of it, on one of my saves got my blitball team in the 70's and characters in 20-30 thousand ish hp, so much to do.


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Got the new expansion pack yesterday. Loaded it, but haven't done much with it so far.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

S132 said:


> FFX is one of my favorite games, played FFX-2 and didn't like it as much, but I have played FFX alot, had like 6 saves, never get bored of it, on one of my saves got my blitball team in the 70's and characters in 20-30 thousand ish hp, so much to do.


I think its cool they used a female this time. (Would of been better had it ended differently though.) Although someone once said "Why a game where all they do is sing and dance?"  Typical guy not to enjoy the female aspects of the game.


----------



## freelancerfred (Jun 27, 2006)

My all time fave FF is 7. Followed by 8. BTW anyone see Advent Children yet? If you haven't you should. It's beyond cool!

Also, I've heard rumours of a FF7 remake for the PS3. Anyone else heard anything about that?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

oh not not 7! 8 yes squall is so H-O-T! If he could be real...but thats for a different thread. Advent children is great! now if that is how cloud looked in the game he might of over took squall...Its a close tie between them.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

freelancerfred said:


> My all time fave FF is 7. Followed by 8. BTW anyone see Advent Children yet? If you haven't you should. It's beyond cool!
> 
> Also, I've heard rumours of a FF7 remake for the PS3. Anyone else heard anything about that?


My favorite is FFVI by a long shot, but VII is great too. I didn't mind VIII, I don't remember IX very well, and I didn't like X or X-2 at all (Let the flaming begin, lol), and I still play XI nearly daily (along with WoW).

Square Enix had confirmed the VII remake a while back, then said they cancelled it, and then said it was back on. It'll probably end up being made. You can see a video of the tech demo of it here.
There are also the number of spin off that came out or are scheduled to come out, including Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII (PS2), Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (PSP), and Before Crisis - Final Fantasy VII (Mobile).


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Those would be ok but they are so boring compared to later FF's. Although I do admit i like FF3. I cant wait to try Dirge of Cerberus AND final fantasy 12 Coming out in oct or nov. Cant remember which.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

I downloaded a video of compiled cinematic sequences from Dirge of Cerberus, and it really did pique my interest... Looks like a great game, but my opinion is based on nothing but the cinematics, I've yet to actually see any actual game footage XD


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Here are some cool ingame trailers. http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=2296 i think even though its a different game play then FF usually uses it should be cool.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I really wish they'd stop the spinoffs of 7 and focus on bringing back the vastly superior SNES ones in some fashion - picture a fully remade FF VI. Just the opera scene alone would be worth the price.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

JEBWrench said:


> I really wish they'd stop the spinoffs of 7 and focus on bringing back the vastly superior SNES ones in some fashion - picture a fully remade FF VI. Just the opera scene alone would be worth the price.


My thoughts exactly. ^_^


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

And to be 100% honest, I want a proper next-gen Chrono Trigger remake.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I didn't even think of that... 
That's another game I still play...


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

The best SNES RPG released in North America... And better than many ones that weren't.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

JEBWrench said:


> I really wish they'd stop the spinoffs of 7 and focus on bringing back the vastly superior SNES ones in some fashion - picture a fully remade FF VI. Just the opera scene alone would be worth the price.


They should really do a spin off of FF8....Picture a movie, game etc...Squall sitting there. Yes I would watch that all day.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

David Boreanaz as Squall - already proven to work quite well. 

Yeah, I wouldn't mind an FFVIII movie... Of course, I'd rather have more Quistis than that Rinoa tramp.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

JEBWrench said:


> David Boreanaz as Squall - already proven to work quite well.
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't mind an FFVIII movie... Of course, I'd rather have more Quistis than that Rinoa tramp.


No i dont think david boreanaz would work (although VERY hot and has had the same additude in angel) but looks are totally different. Quistis was whinning and annoying. Zack was sooo cute to. Yes i think I could do without Quistis. Just my opinon though.  (They should really have a drool face. I could use that quite often.):up:


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't you remember Kingdom Hearts? Boreanaz was the perfect Squall voice. 

Quistis had more going for her than Rinoa. And nobody was more annoying that Selphie. 

Zack? You mean Zell?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

JEBWrench said:


> Don't you remember Kingdom Hearts? Boreanaz was the perfect Squall voice.
> 
> Quistis had more going for her than Rinoa. And nobody was more annoying that Selphie.
> 
> Zack? You mean Zell?


Zack Zell same diff..I knew it started with a Z!..Never played kingdom hearts. Seems to disneyish. I was thinking Zack didnt sound right, but then you know how i thought of squall  yes a drool emotion would come in very handy.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think David would work for Squall


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmm..after reading alot of pages from this thread Im thinking of giving it a try. My question is whats the difference between the PC and the PS2 version? I know the graphics will probably look better on the PC but other than that any significant difference? Will I be able to play with people that have the other version?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you talking about FFXI? Then I believe the graphics is the same, maybe more smoother on the PC depending the card you have. And yes you will be able to play with not only the PS people but the XBOX360 too.


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh sweet. yeah I was referring to FFXI. One more thing, do you have to pay monthly for it? How much?

I played WoW but got tired of it and wanted to try something new.

And what about FFXII? any idea when that'll be available?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

FXII due around December.

FFXI is a fee base. $12.95 for one character and $1.00 for extra characters, which you will need to store your stuff  

I wish it was cheaper. I would go back to the game if it was like $5.


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

HMM.. Cheaper than WoW so no complaints there. 
And thats on a monthly basis correct?

Oh so FFXII due around the december! awesome! Is it going to be like FFXI or is it a regular RPG game like the rest?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

regular. I have checked Square's site and it's Oct. 31st.

About FINAL FANTASY XII



> Story
> 
> As war looms on the horizon, the mighty Archadian Empire begins a campaign to subjugate its neighbors. The small kingdom of Dalmasca shares their fate, and it is here that our tale begins.
> 
> Two years after the fall of Dalmasca, the citizens are without guidance and direction. In the capital city of Rabanastre, the denizens gather and await the introduction of Archadia's new consul. To Vaan, a young man living on the streets of Rabanastre, the Empire is a hated enemy who took the life of his brother, the only family he had left. In an effort to exact revenge, Vaan hatches a plot to break into the palace and steal from the occupying imperials. There, he gets more than he bargained for as he runs into Princess Ashe, the sole surviving heir to the Dalmascan throne. Together, the two will embark on an incredible journey through Ivalice, tracing the mysteries behind the Archadian Empire's invasion. The choices they make will determine the very fate of the world.


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

ooohh interesting! Im at work and they have restricted access to many websites thats why I cant check for myself. 
Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Dirge of Cerberus will be out on August 15th, day before my birthday  (and day after my anniversary )


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

hmm 
Havent heard of that game. Man I need to get back into games!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nick8539 said:


> hmm
> Havent heard of that game. Man I need to get back into games!


It's based on Vincent Valantine, the dark dude from FFVII


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh awesome! I remember him!!! he was in Advent Children as well right? the vampire?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yup 

Thinking about it... if they did a real life version... David Borenanz can play Vincent too


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Dirge of Cerberus will be out on August 15th, day before my birthday  (and day after my anniversary )


Married? I didnt picture you married


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

but David Borenanz doesnt look like either charc. Im sorry as hot has he is i just cant picture him as squall.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

o.0 said:


> Never played kingdom hearts. Seems to disneyish.


Play it. It's one of the best games Square as put out in a long long time. (Sorry T4Y, I think it's better than FFX. )

Plus, it's got Squall, how can you go wrong?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol actually his name in KH is Leon Hart


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

o.0 said:


> Married? I didnt picture you married


What made you think I wasn't?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> What made you think I wasn't?


I dont know..Just didnt picture it  but congrats on the upcoming anniversity.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you  5 years


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> lol actually his name in KH is Leon Hart


They reveal his name as Squall eventually. But come on, you know.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Thank you  5 years


That's a better result than the FF Tidus and Yuna.


----------



## miss-pink (Jul 20, 2006)

heya all, 
you all seem very helpful on this site so i hope you can help me !
i have installed all the following games

sims 2 
sims 2 university
sims 2 nightlife
sims 2 christmas party pack
sims 2 open for business
sims 2 family fun stuff

when i load up the game family fun stuff it dowes not come up with a selection of neighbourhoods and you cant build a custom one either.
am i using the right game disk to play out of all of these and how can i solve this problem
plz help !!!!!


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

You might want to try the Common Sims 2 Thread.


----------



## miss-pink (Jul 20, 2006)

sorry its just this seemed tyhe most up to date page


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Gotcha. But don't worry, people check many posts here.


----------



## miss-pink (Jul 20, 2006)

lol thnx and wow ppl are friendly on this site !!! just typed my problem into the sims 2 page .. thnx xx


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

No problem. Good luck.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, it's been a while since I've updated. My FFX disc is messed up. DREs on that disc. I'm gonna have to buy a brand new FFX again...u.u oh, and my PS2 is dead too...well not really, but it seems to work sporadically. Been planning on buying a new PS2. I'm not too sure whether or not I should buy the slim version...as it has heat issues. I don't know if everyone knows this, but if you play it for long periods of time, the PS2 can get extremely hot. Advice: Put a ziploc bag full of ice wrapped around with towel...light somewhat thin towels so it'll absorb the leaks right on top of the PS2, to the left of the case.  That should fix the heat issue...at least as far as that goes. Oei. I haven't been able to build my computer due to money issues. u.u Though, I'll start building one immediately once I do have teh money.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You wont have the option to choose which version PS2 to get if you are planning to buy a brand new one. 

In any case the PS2 could be the problem not the game 

I've nearly completed X-2 but I have realised that I'm not getting Episode Complete! but looking at the desination screen it says episode concluded. I'm guessing that I pretty much bypassed Ch.4 by going striaght to rikku to do the dance thing instead of looking at the commspheres.  I guess I won't get the Mascot dressphere.

Has anyone figured out how to do the blitzball on that? I keep losing like 6-0


----------

